# Cynic: THE MEGATHREAD



## StevenC (Nov 10, 2013)

New Cynic album, titled Kindly Bent to Free Us will come out on Valentine's Day 2014, that's 2-14-14, or 14/2/14.


----------



## coffinwisdom (Nov 10, 2013)

Damn I would like to know the artist behind that. That's badass


----------



## sytraxiplague (Nov 10, 2013)

The artist is Robert Venosa, he sadly passed not too long ago.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 10, 2013)

We are massively overdue for a Cynic megathread, so this is now it


----------



## BlackStar7 (Nov 10, 2013)

I am excited for this album almost to the point of seizure. 

For anyone curious I believe the title is a reference to the Tibetan Buddhist teacher Longchenpa's great work - "Kindly Bent to Ease Us." Awesome.


----------



## isispelican (Nov 10, 2013)

.... yes


----------



## anomynous (Nov 10, 2013)

At least I won't be alone on Valentine's Day now


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Nov 10, 2013)

Awesome! I got a reason to live now.


----------



## Bucks (Nov 10, 2013)

great thing about cynic is you get something truly original and different every time.

does anyone know/can confirm whether it was just Paul,and the two Sean's that wrote/recorded this one?


----------



## bhakan (Nov 10, 2013)

YES! 

I actually really liked CBA too, so I'm pumped for this whatever direction it takes.


----------



## Nats (Nov 10, 2013)

I now know what album I'll be playing to set the mood on Valentine's Day.


----------



## Blasphemer (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm super excited.


----------



## Antiproduct (Nov 10, 2013)

Finally there is a meaning for valentines day in Germany, too!


----------



## Shimme (Nov 10, 2013)

Having discovered them about 3 months ago I'm freaking excited about this 

I usually find a band I like right before they go on a 5 year hiatus XD


----------



## Mwoit (Nov 10, 2013)

dat artwork


----------



## spawnofthesith (Nov 10, 2013)

Saw this earlier today, I am beyond ....ing excited


----------



## gunslingerjh (Nov 10, 2013)

Best valentine's day ever!


----------



## Decapitated666 (Nov 10, 2013)

<3


----------



## Ralyks (Nov 10, 2013)

Woooooot


----------



## TIBrent (Nov 10, 2013)

So excited for this! Love me some Cynic, & this may be my favorite of their artwork to date.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes, some new Cynic! This will be all kinds of kickass!


----------



## Zerox8610 (Nov 10, 2013)

I saw this on their FB page and started yelling in excitement. Definitely looking forward to the new material.


----------



## the fuhrer (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Blasphemer (Nov 11, 2013)

So, this news made me want to learn some Cynic. Now, I knew they were technical, but DAMN. King of Those Who Know is a HARD song! Some of those clean parts are suuuuuuper tricky to play clean.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Nov 11, 2013)

In the interview Paul did with Guitar Messenger he said it was supposed to be "proggy"er and then he kind of backed off from that statement. I'm hoping for a more TiA/Focus kind of thing and not CBA


----------



## Mwoit (Nov 11, 2013)

Blasphemer said:


> So, this news made me want to learn some Cynic. Now, I knew they were technical, but DAMN. King of Those Who Know is a HARD song! Some of those clean parts are suuuuuuper tricky to play clean.



Mate, some of the stuff on Focus still blows my mind.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 11, 2013)

Blasphemer said:


> So, this news made me want to learn some Cynic. Now, I knew they were technical, but DAMN. King of Those Who Know is a HARD song! Some of those clean parts are suuuuuuper tricky to play clean.



 try Evoluntionary Sleeper. It's a little more tame. Great alt-picking exercise too


----------



## Blasphemer (Nov 11, 2013)

wannabguitarist said:


> try Evoluntionary Sleeper. It's a little more tame. Great alt-picking exercise too



I've already gotten that and Integral Birth. Those aren't too bad. I think next (if I ever get past KotWK) I'm going to try Adams Murmur. DAT PICKING PATTERN.


----------



## Bucks (Nov 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wannabguitarist *
> try Evoluntionary Sleeper. It's a little more tame. Great alt-picking exercise too



 I think Celestial Voyage and The Eagle Nature are some of the best practice you can have at alternate picking !!



Hybrid138 said:


> In the interview Paul did with Guitar Messenger he said it was supposed to be "proggy"er and then he kind of backed off from that statement. I'm hoping for a more TiA/Focus kind of thing and not CBA



After doing a little bit of digging around, Sean has said that this one is going to be pretty different to anything Cynic have done before. To be fair, everything Cynic has done has been different to their previous stuff.

I really, really loved CBA, I would be extremely grateful for more of this direction. It's like taking a trip into outer space


----------



## bhakan (Nov 11, 2013)

I'd love to hear something in between CBA and TiA. I loved the atmosphere of CBA but I missed all the awesome riffs a little. Of course knowing Cynic it'll be something completely different and awesome anyway.


----------



## gorthul (Nov 11, 2013)

I pretty much like anything Cynic have done yet.
Looking forward to this.


----------



## AndruwX (Nov 12, 2013)

"Honey what are we going to do this valen-"
WE? YOU MEAN PAUL AND ME
"No I me-"
SHUT UP WOMAN, HE'S... DELICIOUS.


----------



## gunch (Nov 13, 2013)

Erry Day


----------



## Bucks (Nov 13, 2013)

silverabyss said:


> Erry Day




Thanks for posting this.

the 91 demo is the best technical death metal recording in my opinion.
I saw a lot of that stuff live in homestead, FL in the early 90's with tony choy on bass.


----------



## yingmin (Nov 13, 2013)

Hybrid138 said:


> I'm hoping for a more TiA/Focus kind of thing and not CBA



I may be alone in this, but I'm hoping for the opposite. CBA was the first Cynic release that really excited me, and I'd be pretty disappointed if they just went back to what they were doing before that.


----------



## oompa (Nov 23, 2013)

Well for me personally I hope they take it way, way back. TiA was a semi-dissappointment, it had none of the staying power that Focus had and while the engineering job on Focus was so-so, TiA was simply thin and crusty but this time there was no excuse. CBA is an average album, it has strayed soooo far off what I liked about Focus so for me I hope that he (Masvidal) surprises me this time with something other than whiny hipster lyrics about abstract concepts to repetitive riffs with a few exceptions here and there to save it from catastrophy 

Hard words I know! But it that's how it is, you love a band and you want them to go in one direction cus you see such potential (to suite YOUR OWN taste!  ) and then they just take another direction and you just go nooooo 

Ofc when you think more than 3 seconds about it you appreciate the man as an artist, who made an amazing album (and participated in a couple of other ones as well, like Human) and you are thankful for it. But ya.. damn it Paul, really? First Human, then Focus, then you disappear and go on spiritual trips to eastern Asia just to come back with this?  Homo Saaaaapiens and your Carbon Based Anatomyyyyy.. Ya, we know. Goes for most living things here, glad you realised now shut up and blow my mind with spaced out music as well, not just lyrics 

I mean just listen to that demo posted up there ^. I'd slay a sad kitten to have a new album like that! Did I mention how the insanely thin sound on their last two recordings make things even worse?  Ok I'll shut up now


----------



## Mwoit (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm hoping some guest appearances by Jim Carrey on this.


----------



## DLG (Nov 24, 2013)

oompa said:


> Well for me personally I hope they take it way, way back. TiA was a semi-dissappointment, it had none of the staying power that Focus had and while the engineering job on Focus was so-so, TiA was simply thin and crusty but this time there was no excuse. CBA is an average album, it has strayed soooo far off what I liked about Focus so for me I hope that he (Masvidal) surprises me this time with something other than whiny hipster lyrics about abstract concepts to repetitive riffs with a few exceptions here and there to save it from catastrophy
> 
> Hard words I know! But it that's how it is, you love a band and you want them to go in one direction cus you see such potential (to suite YOUR OWN taste!  ) and then they just take another direction and you just go nooooo
> 
> ...



I honestly don't see much difference between the lyrics on Focus and TiA. 

Focus is probably in my top 5 albums of all time, but I absolutely love every second of TiA as well. The death metal elements left the music, but the music is still just as complex imo. CBA I don't like at all, because I hate Aeon Spoke, and CBA sounds more like AS than anything else. 

All I want them to do is keep the complexity in the music, they can move in whatever direction they want as far as I'm concerned, as long as it's still complex and interesting, not poppy and boring like AS. 

Also please keep the robot vocals, Paul's vocals are simply not good. They are tolerable, but they are far from good. The robot effects make it interesting and hide his flaws as a singer.


----------



## _RH_ (Nov 24, 2013)

It's hard to predict what this might sound like


----------



## wankerness (Nov 24, 2013)

DLG said:


> I honestly don't see much difference between the lyrics on Focus and TiA.
> 
> Focus is probably in my top 5 albums of all time, but I absolutely love every second of TiA as well. The death metal elements left the music, but the music is still just as complex imo. CBA I don't like at all, because I hate Aeon Spoke, and CBA sounds more like AS than anything else.
> 
> ...



I first heard cynic back in about 2001, and mainly became a fan of their music through the really high-quality powertabs that someone had done back in the dark ages of the internet. Those midi renditions really got me into the album. I eventually found a busted-up copy of Focus in a used cd store (this was back before the re-release, it was a somewhat rare album which had been out-of-print for a while and its mammoth reputation made it even harder to find) and snapped it up and have been a big fan ever since. I loved Focus but TIA blew me away and I thought it was superior. I like "King of Those Who Know" and "Space for This" way more than anything on Focus. Focus is probably more consistent in quality but it's sorta splitting hairs, they're both fantastic. 

I like the clean vocals on TIA a lot. They're not like, technically stunning or anything, but imo they fit the music perfectly and the production was fine with me for what the music was. It had a weird crystalline sheen and the vocals sounded like some kind of ethereal alien and man it was gorgeous. It sounded like the album cover looked, basically. I didn't like CBA or Re-Traced at all, but my mind will be open for the album, that's for sure. Any band that managed to release two of my favorite albums of all time with a 15 year gap between them can't really be written off!


----------



## Greyvy (Nov 24, 2013)

goddamn paul masvidal is one sexy mother ....er


----------



## anomynous (Nov 24, 2013)

I hope touring in Death to All for the past year and a half influenced them to make the album more towards the heavier side again


----------



## Necris (Nov 24, 2013)

I seem to have some catching up to do with this band, I lost track of what they were doing after Traced In Air.


----------



## Riff-King-Steve (Nov 26, 2013)

Can't wait, Cynic are one of my all time favourite bands!
As much as I love the first 2 albums, I thought that even though it was very different and not what I expected, Carbon based anatomy has some killer riffs, awesome songwriting and still retained a lot of the 'Cynic' sound (for me)


----------



## ilyti (Nov 26, 2013)

I will approach with caution.


----------



## mcsalty (Nov 27, 2013)

i'm with the majority on this one, i hope it's not a continuation of carbon-based anatomy. cynic and aeon spoke are separate projects for a reason


----------



## ChrisRushing (Nov 27, 2013)

DLG said:


> I honestly don't see much difference between the lyrics on Focus and TiA.
> 
> Focus is probably in my top 5 albums of all time, but I absolutely love every second of TiA as well. The death metal elements left the music, but the music is still just as complex imo. CBA I don't like at all, because I hate Aeon Spoke, and CBA sounds more like AS than anything else.
> 
> ...




I couldn't have said it better myself. I tried to give CBA a chance a couple of different times. Everytime I turn it on, I just end up not paying attention and doing something else. 
I respect their right as artist to do something else musically. I just wish they would stop using Cynic's name to release this other junk. Cynic Presents the Portal tapes anyone?


----------



## Volteau (Dec 9, 2013)

I absolutely needed to post this. Paul is one of my 5 guitar heroes, and deserves all the promo and recognition he can get:







Fun fact: He was born in Puerto Rico. YAYZ! (and YAY for thread merge as well!)


----------



## brector (Dec 10, 2013)

New single posted, The Lion's Roar:



-Brian


----------



## anomynous (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## DLG (Dec 10, 2013)

change the band name to Aeon Spoke already.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 10, 2013)

Mwoit said:


> Mate, some of the stuff on Focus still blows my mind.


Love that album......brings back a lot of memories.


----------



## BlackStar7 (Dec 10, 2013)

It looks like listening to this album is going to have the same struggle Carbon Based Anatomy had: sitting there the entire time thinking, "this is good and I don't hate it, but I sure wish I liked it as much as Focus/Traced in Air..."


----------



## New Age Moron (Dec 10, 2013)

I like the song, different though it is. Looking forward to the album!


----------



## piggins411 (Dec 10, 2013)

Some...interesting... lyrics, but I really enjoyed that


----------



## StevenC (Dec 10, 2013)

I've listened to it several times now and while I like it, I can't help but feel that there should have been growls in the chorus. Now, I'm not really a huge fan of growled vocals to begin with, but they way Cynic use them, especially on Traced In Air, really worked for me.

I'll see what the rest of the album brings, but every other Cynic song I've listened to I've loved straight away.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 10, 2013)

Not too familiar with Cynic and I've only listened to Focus, and I didn't dig that.


----------



## Randy (Dec 10, 2013)

Ew.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 10, 2013)

Randy said:


> Ew.



Such a fitting avatar.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 10, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not too familiar with Cynic and I've only listened to Focus, and I didn't dig that.



Listen to "King of Those Who Know" and/or "The Space for This" off Traced in Air before discounting them, that album has a very different sound from Focus and those two tracks in particular seem to be a good intro to the band for people who aren't too keen on them. Not saying you'll like them for sure, but I think they deserve the chance!

This song isn't bad but it isn't really good either. I like the bridge but the chorus and verse and ending are kind of stupid. It sounds like pop rock with some slightly weird time changes and extremely loud/nimble fretless bass. I wasn't that keen on "evolutionary sleeper" either, though, and ended up absolutely loving that album.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 10, 2013)

Well FWIW, I did listen to a few tracks on Focus, and I really liked it. Really good tech death. Just never went back and listened. May try TiA another time, too, as well as their demos.


----------



## JTL (Dec 10, 2013)

everything since traced in air has gotten worse and worse. 

get off the acid paul.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 10, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well FWIW, I did listen to a few tracks on Focus, and I really liked it. Really good tech death. Just never went back and listened. May try TiA another time, too, as well as the '91 demo.



Oh, I thought you meant you didn't dig focus.


----------



## shredfiend (Dec 10, 2013)

I actually kinda like it, especially after a couple listens.
Much more stripped down. not hearing the 'sci-fi, futuristic and alien' thing'. Actually quite the opposite on this one.

Never get tired of Malone's playing either. Sounds like a subtle merging of the 2 projects. Cynic and Aeon Spoke.

Very different guitar tone. Again, very stripped down. Raw sounding.
Look forward to hearing more.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 10, 2013)

> Oh, I thought you meant you didn't dig focus.



I liked it quite a bit. Reminded me a lot of Death's "Human" sans Chuck, which isn't surprising since Paul was in the band at the time.


----------



## Greyvy (Dec 10, 2013)

Song is good, didn't think it was gonna sound anything like TIA and that's fine with me.


----------



## tripguitar (Dec 10, 2013)

meh. i think i'd rather just listen to aeon spoke or any other cynic song...


----------



## Blasphemer (Dec 10, 2013)

I dig it. Its different, but thats not bad. I mean, if they just kept putting out TiA, would they really be a "progressive" band, anymore? Stagnation is the opposite of progression


----------



## -42- (Dec 10, 2013)

Cynic sans weird esoteric spaceyness feels completely wrong. I have immense respect for Paul and Sean as musicians but this just isn't very good. It's not that it isn't metal enough for me or whatever, it just feels kinda banal, from the lyrics to the riffs to the production.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Dec 10, 2013)

I feel like it's too happy for Cynic. It sounds like a happy version of Cynic and I like the other version better. It will probably grow on me but I hope the rest of the album is less "happy."


----------



## Forkface (Dec 10, 2013)

goddamn. that video needs a seizure warning. I had to stop watching.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Dec 10, 2013)

I wouldn't mind an album in the same vein as CBA and parts of this (though I do miss the growls), but the writing is utterly mediocre. Mediocre instrumentation, mediocre lyrics, utterly forgettable except as a "what happened?" every time you go to put on Focus, TiA, or the demos and skip past this. It's not _bad_, but an album of that is something I'd listen to once and never put on again. I'd thought about preordering the box set again as I did for TiA, but I think I'll pass this time.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 10, 2013)

Blasphemer said:


> I dig it. Its different, but thats not bad. I mean, if they just kept putting out TiA, would they really be a "progressive" band, anymore? Stagnation is the opposite of progression



By that logic they'd be a prog band if they released a nickelback album, and the likes of Vanilla Ice would be prog bands (he went from pop rap to gangsta rap to rap metal!). I think prog basically always signifies a kind of musical cliche akin to every other genre label, any actual "progression" going on is usually besides the point. So yeah, in conclusion, "it's different" isn't reason enough to like it in my book.

Not trying to be a dick, anyone with a trailer park boys reference in their visible profile is a great great man!


----------



## anomynous (Dec 10, 2013)

I can see why the Exivious guys jumped ship


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 10, 2013)

We've secretly replaced Cynic with Aeon Spoke. Let's see if anyone notices.


Seriously though, I like it. But it's definitely void of any aggression/darkness that Cynic had.


----------



## _RH_ (Dec 10, 2013)

It's so...bright ?


----------



## TIBrent (Dec 10, 2013)

Hmm I guess I am with the minority here, I really enjoyed that tune. & yeah I was an Aeon Spoke fan as well so that makes sense. The only thing about it that doesn't really have me smiling is the mix/production quality. Seems sort of lackluster.


----------



## anomynous (Dec 10, 2013)

the art? Robert Venosa


----------



## Blasphemer (Dec 11, 2013)

After watching the Guitar Messenger interview with Paul and hearing about how he and Sean moved into a house together for a while, on top of them being in bands and musical projects together since they were like 11, this is how I feel about them, now:







(I'm a little weirded out by how well Paul's faces goes over JD's)


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm not sure I really liked that song. I mean, I'm cool with Traced in Air, Re-Traced was fairly mind-blowing for me. I hope they're going for more of a vibe like Carbon-Based Anatomy, where a single really doesn't reflect how the EP as a whole sounds. It would at least be slightly more forgivable, then.
I'll wait until the album comes out before I make any final judgement, but I really can't dig this, even after a few listens. :/


----------



## DLG (Dec 11, 2013)

gunshow86de said:


> We've secretly replaced Cynic with Aeon Spoke. Let's see if anyone notices.



nailed it. 



Blasphemer said:


> I dig it. Its different, but thats not bad. I mean, if they just kept putting out TiA, would they really be a "progressive" band, anymore? Stagnation is the opposite of progression



TiA was a fantastic example of how a band can evolve their sound over the years. It's much different from Focus but includes all of the characteristic of earlier Cynic, only updated.

Paul and Sean started doing Aeon Spoke when Cynic broke up in order to play music that wasn't like Cynic and try something new. Now they are exploring that AS sound under the Cynic name after they've gained a new audience to present it to, which I think is pretty hypocritical. 

If you're just not feeling prog metal anymore, put Cynic to bed and play that alt pop you want to play with Aeon Spoke.


----------



## brutalwizard (Dec 11, 2013)

I honestly LOVE the new song. Feels like a natural progression for cynic after retraced and CBanatomy.


----------



## yingmin (Dec 11, 2013)

I wouldn't want the whole album to sound like that, but I like the Lion's Roar. Has kind of a 3/Coheed vibe to it. This thread is making me realize that I need to check out Aeon Spoke, because I loved Carbon Based Anatomy, and aside from King of Those Who Know, don't really care much for earlier Cynic.


----------



## vilk (Dec 11, 2013)

I like this new song more than anything on Carbon Based Anatomy, which I can't even remember anything about despite having listened to it several times. I like the production on it too. Love the bass tone. I hope they don't doctor it up too much before the actual release. I hope that there are at least a few heavier songs on the album, but if not I guess I can deal with it.


Is this really what Aeon Spoke sounds like? I've never heard the band but if they sound like this new track then I definitely think I should check them out.

Edit: I just listened to 3 different Aeon Spoke songs and none of them sound like Lion's Roar :/


----------



## DLG (Dec 11, 2013)

the biggest difference in Lion's Roar is Sean Malone and the presence of his fretless. He didn't play with AS.

but this song is much more like Aeon Spoke than Cynic. AS is essentially a alt pop rock band, Cynic is a prog/tech metal band. 

this song is definitely more of an alt pop rock song, but with a virtuoso fretless bass player added to the equation.


----------



## shredfiend (Dec 11, 2013)

Thinking Sean's 'sci-fi, futuristic and alien' thing', comments are a bit of a decoy. 
I think this might be a more stripped down album.

Love the bass work. Malone could make a squire bass direct to the board sound great.
Do think we're hearing a merging of the 2 bands. Way more of an indie vibe here. But very musical.

Looking forward to hearing the rest.


----------



## -42- (Dec 11, 2013)

I'd contend that defending this album as merely "stripped down" is missing the point. Re-traced was stripped down considerably but managed to hold up because the songs themselves were still grand and dramatic. Even CBA managed to retain the drama for the most part. In my personal opinion, Cynic songs aren't defined by complexity or aggression, they're defined by spectacle. Listening to a Cynic song you should feel like you're flying through the center of a kaleidoscope on a carpet woven out of light (or something equally bizarre and dramatic and spacey). This song feels like Paul Masvidal is just sitting next to you reading from a thesaurus. You could contend that this is "mature" metal or rock or what have you and I would agree with you and say that's exactly why I don't like it. It's too restrained. If Cynic is the alien spaceship that snatches you away to show you the secrets of the universe, then this song is just a grainy photograph of that ship. It's a reminder of something glorious that did happen, but is itself totally mundane.


----------



## bhakan (Dec 11, 2013)

I loved CBA. It didn't have the crazy riffs, but it still had an awesome atmosphere. I'm not so sure about this. It just doesn't hold my interest too much. 

I'll hold my judgment until the album comes out though. I enjoy the sound, just this song seems pretty straight forward, and it seems like pretty much standard practice to release the simplest song first. If this song is just the "single" of the album, and the rest is like this but more complex I'd be happy.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Dec 11, 2013)

I really like the new track.

And are the people saying this sounds like Aeon Spoke listening to a different song than me? I don't even hear a resemblance


----------



## wankerness (Dec 11, 2013)

spawnofthesith said:


> I really like the new track.
> 
> And are the people saying this sounds like Aeon Spoke listening to a different song than me? I don't even hear a resemblance



I don't really either tbh, the only track I can think of that has even a slight resemblance to this is "Sand and Foam" but that's a lot slower and simpler. I think it's just that it's a lot more pop-rocky than Cynic so it seems like he wants to move in that direction for everything?

I just remembered "Aghora," that band was pretty sweet. Both albums, especially the second, had some great chuggy metal riffs and a weird middle-eastern vibe and definitely had some Cynic sound going on at times. I had always thought of that as another Cynic-related band, but looking at the band makeups I dunno if Sean Malone/Sean Reinert directly contributed to any of the songwriting.


----------



## rokket2005 (Dec 11, 2013)

Yeah, people saying this sounds like Aeon Spoke? Like for serialz? 
I don't mind the song, I feel like it'll grow on me. I'd probably like it a lot more if it wasn't in a dumb ....ing lyric video. 

^The Seans recorded on the first Aghora record, but it was my belief that the guitar player wrote the bulk of the music.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 11, 2013)

The vocal delivery reminds me a lot of Aeon Spoke and I wouldn't have been surprised if you told me this was an unreleased demo 

That being said, I love it. I do wish we could get another TIA again though


----------



## WarOfAttrition (Dec 11, 2013)

The new song is so catchy and the guitars sound great! Even though I love all of the other Cynic releases, I like the way this is going


----------



## gunch (Dec 12, 2013)

Liked Malone's playing and some of the riffs but the lyrics and mix were ass. Pre-productions are always going to sound like junk though 

And one of the main things to Cynic for me was the contrast between Paul's singing and Tony Teegarden or Tymon's growls, I'm missing that here.


----------



## BlackStar7 (Dec 12, 2013)

rokket2005 said:


> Yeah, people saying this sounds like Aeon Spoke? Like for serialz?



Precedent for the comparison (the AS demo they later turned into Carbon Based Anatomy):


Integral Birth was actually an Aeon Spoke song as well:


It's kind of a bummer that the phenomenal Tymon and Robin had to leave the band because Paul prefers to play Aeon Spoke covers. Using AS material is fine when they actually make the it sound like Cynic (Integral Birth is obviously awesome). Though it's starting to feel like they're just using the Cynic name to peddle the presumably less successful alt-pop of Aeon Spoke: now with added vocal effects and some jazzy bass.


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Dec 12, 2013)

Anyone heard the "Moon Heart Sun Head" sample? where can I find it?


----------



## gunslingerjh (Dec 12, 2013)

TheSpaceforthis said:


> Anyone heard the "Moon Heart Sun Head" sample? where can I find it?



I don't know anything about a sample? Definitely not on their official facebook page..


----------



## DiegusMaximus32 (Dec 12, 2013)

I could see where fans of older Cynic stuff could be less stoked about The Lion's Roar. But personally, I love it. It immediately caught my ear and made me go ,"WOAH, this is good!". Great melody and not overwhelming or dense like some of their older stuff can get at times. Looking forward to hearing the rest!


----------



## Fiction (Dec 12, 2013)

So disappointing, I was so excited for this as well. Coming from someone who enjoys Aeon Spoke & CBA, this is just poorly composed, and those vocal melodies are poorly timed, reminds me of HAARP Machines non-flowing high-school textbook lyrics.


----------



## ProphetOfHatred (Dec 12, 2013)

They need to do a another Focus with better production and better growls.


----------



## edonmelon (Dec 12, 2013)

I, for one, love everything Cynic. Maybe it's just a fanboy thing or whatever but I always end up loving everything they do, be it their Aeon Spoke-ish re-interpretations of older tunes in Re-Traced or the crazy shit going on in their '91 demo. This new tune is no exception, I have hope in Paul and the gang and I'm actually obsessing over this next album. I want it NOW!!

Also:



wankerness said:


> I just remembered "Aghora," that band was pretty sweet. Both albums, especially the second, had some great chuggy metal riffs and a weird middle-eastern vibe and definitely had some Cynic sound going on at times. I had always thought of that as another Cynic-related band, but looking at the band makeups I dunno if Sean Malone/Sean Reinert directly contributed to any of the songwriting.



I love that band too, and you're right, they are/were kinda related. Aside from what Rokket2005 already pointed out, Aghora's guitarist (Santiago Something? Dobles, IIRC) was a touring guitarist for Cynic when they reformed, before Tymon and Robin joined the band!


----------



## feraledge (Dec 12, 2013)

I am disappointed in the new track. Sounds like pop. They definitely could do better to keep their worlds separate. Why have two bands otherwise? 
I love Focus and TIA, I put Re-Traced out of my memory ASAP. I did like the track Carbon Based Anatomy, but not the EP. I didn't know that was a Aeon Spoke song (Homosapien), but the Cynic version sounds a billion times better. Paul's vocals fit perfectly for Cynic, but whatever he's doing on that AS version doesn't fly in my eyes. 
But I would hope that a song called Lion's Roar would in fact roar. Instead it purrs a little bit and sounds like it's the B side to a pop one hit wonder. Sadly it probably won't even be that.


----------



## Nats (Dec 12, 2013)

I liked it. I thought the main riff was cool. Bass was dope too. I'm going to listen to it again because I liked it so much the first time. Then I'll listen to Focus when it's over and feel metal again. Raarrrr!

Edit: Is the cover of Focus supposed to be a trippy vagina?


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 12, 2013)

feraledge said:


> I am disappointed in the new track. Sounds like pop. They definitely could do better to keep their worlds separate. Why have two bands otherwise?
> I love Focus and TIA, I put Re-Traced out of my memory ASAP. I did like the track Carbon Based Anatomy, but not the EP. I didn't know that was a Aeon Spoke song (Homosapien), but the Cynic version sounds a billion times better. Paul's vocals fit perfectly for Cynic, but whatever he's doing on that AS version doesn't fly in my eyes.
> But I would hope that a song called Lion's Roar would in fact roar. Instead it purrs a little bit and sounds like it's the B side to a pop one hit wonder. Sadly it probably won't even be that.



+1
I haven't pre-ordered the album because I'm afraid it's gonna be too poppy. I don't want the same Cynic album over and over again, but I don't want pop. And that's what "Lion's Roar" feels like to me. "Re-traced" doesn't count for me, but I really love all the other Cynic albums. I hope this is just one "meh" track in the grand scheme of things, but I have my doubts.


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Dec 12, 2013)

gunslingerjh said:


> I don't know anything about a sample? Definitely not on their official facebook page..



they played it in a radio show


----------



## DLG (Dec 12, 2013)

I honestly can't even focus on the music with how bad the singing is.


----------



## Nats (Dec 12, 2013)

I just listened to their 90 and 91 demos and now I can't go back and listen to their new song.


----------



## Bucks (Dec 12, 2013)

love it.

but i am a massive Cynic fan boy.
having lived in homestead, cynic were like my hometown band

I don't get people saying I'm not sure i am going to like the album if its pop. Cynic has always done their own thing, appreciate the music for what it is, not because it doesn't sound like the '91 demo.


----------



## Experimorph (Dec 12, 2013)

I just had my first go with The Lion's Roar. I hadn't read anything about it before, so I was totally not expecting anything.

Before anything, I have nothing but respect for the band for going for the sound they want instead of what others want. That said, I'm personally very disappointed with the song. I dislike the production, and I was really eager to hear more of the futuristic prog metal that they served on Traced in Air.

On its own, the song is just nice and I could grow to like it more. But not in the vein of Cynic. I felt the same with Opeth's Heritage.


----------



## darren (Dec 12, 2013)

I saw Cynic when they opened for Meshuggah a couple of years ago, and just couldn't get into them at all. What would you guys recommend for good Cynic listening?


----------



## Mwoit (Dec 12, 2013)

darren said:


> I saw Cynic when they opened for Meshuggah a couple of years ago, and just couldn't get into them at all. What would you guys recommend for good Cynic listening?



Focus and Traced In Air. While they are completely different albums, both are fantastic.


----------



## edonmelon (Dec 12, 2013)

darren said:


> I saw Cynic when they opened for Meshuggah a couple of years ago, and just couldn't get into them at all. What would you guys recommend for good Cynic listening?



"Focus" in its entirety. The first couple times it might sound pretty weird but by the 3rd listen or so, you're in love. You'll be glad you checked'em out


----------



## Hybrid138 (Dec 12, 2013)

Moon Heart Sun Head has revived my faith for this new album


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Dec 12, 2013)

Wait so people are disliking The Lion's Roar? I thought it was awesome!


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2013)

Moon Heart Sun Head resembles a good Cynic song.


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah! thats what im talking about!!! moon heart sun head definetly has that alien quality cynic is known for! and the darkness, Cynic has to be like that, lions roar is too happy sounding.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 12, 2013)

MFW Moon Heart Sun Head







Much better. Very Cynicy. Wow.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 12, 2013)

It seemed really thin (like, it sounded like one guitar part and the stick and drums, no harmonies or anything), but obviously the horrendous audio quality means that complaint is totally invalid cause there might be plenty going on that just isn't audible in that recording. I liked hearing chapman stick (I was a big gordian knot fan for a while in college ) and despite developing quite slowly it certainly wasn't poppy like the previous.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 12, 2013)

If Moon Heart Sun Head (ridiculous title) is more indicative of the album I could like it a lot. Throw in some cool, not necessarily heavy, riffs and I'll be set. Cynic got better for me when they toned down the death metal.


----------



## feraledge (Dec 12, 2013)

darren said:


> I saw Cynic when they opened for Meshuggah a couple of years ago, and just couldn't get into them at all. What would you guys recommend for good Cynic listening?



This might seem like heresy, but I honestly had a harder time at first with Focus at first because it is more death metally with a vocoder. Threw me off my game a little. 
Traced in Air has better production and I think the music fits the vocoder a bit more and feels more natural. Give that some solid listens and then give Focus another shot. If that doesn't work, try flipping the order.

Or, better yet, modern proshot live versions of Focus songs. "How Could I" is my vote for best intro to Focus.



In all honesty, when Traced in Air came out it defied my musical truisms: 
- Never use a vocoder
- Clean vocals =/= metal
- Prog metal and death metal being distinct categories
- Beauty OR brutality 
I absolutely LOVE Traced and it opened the door back up to Focus for me. It also made me question my previous assumptions and I haven't looked back.


----------



## feraledge (Dec 12, 2013)

It might also help to think of Death's "Human" as Cynic featuring Chuck Schuldiner.


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## wankerness (Dec 13, 2013)

Wow, the elusive same-page non-simultaneous duplicate post.


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Dec 13, 2013)

Will Smith's kid liked the lions roar lol


----------



## TIBrent (Dec 13, 2013)

Moon Heart Sun Head is the STEEZ YO! Love it!


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Dec 13, 2013)

yeah moon heart sun head sounds like something from Traced in Air, its really good love it.


----------



## TIBrent (Dec 13, 2013)

feraledge said:


>



It truly isn't a Cynic show until you see a guy sitting on another guys shoulders air drumming


----------



## -42- (Dec 13, 2013)

Okay so Moon Heart Sun Head is infinitely better, holy shit.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 13, 2013)

feraledge said:


> It might also help to think of Death's "Human" as Cynic featuring Chuck Schuldiner.



Except that Chuck wrote the music and Steve D wasn't in Cynic.

I listed to the new track. It's not Cynic....this isn't a "progression" of a band, it's just them not being Cynic.


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Dec 13, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> Except that Chuck wrote the music and Steve D wasn't in Cynic.
> 
> I listed to the new track. It's not Cynic....this isn't a "progression" of a band, it's just them not being Cynic.



now listen to the sample of the other one, its definetly cynic


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 13, 2013)

darren said:


> I saw Cynic when they opened for Meshuggah a couple of years ago, and just couldn't get into them at all. What would you guys recommend for good Cynic listening?



if you don't like it, stop trying. It's probably just not for you!


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Dec 14, 2013)

Cant stop listening to moon heart sun head (Y)


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 14, 2013)

I still listen to Focus in my car just about every day. I like Traced in Air too, but not nearly as much. Even Carbon Based Anatomy was pretty decent in my opinion. I'll have to hear more of the songs from this album before I can decide how I can feel about it but the two that are out now aren't doing it for me... They aren't terrible, but it's just so different than the Cynic that I love.


----------



## djyngwie (Dec 14, 2013)

The more I listen to The Lion's Roar, the more I love it. I don't give a shit if it's poppy or not; it's a great song.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Dec 14, 2013)

If Lion's Roar sounds poppy, I'd love for you guys to direct me to some more pop music that sounds like that, as I'd be way down to hear it


----------



## _RH_ (Dec 14, 2013)

Is there a better recording of Moon?


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Dec 14, 2013)

_RH_ said:


> Is there a better recording of Moon?



Nope not yet

I downloaded the audio from youtube to equalize it and do other stuff with it


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Dec 16, 2013)

Bump, just in case anyone has more info


----------



## MFB (Dec 16, 2013)

I can't really get into Moon Heart Sun Head, just because the mix is fvcking awful. Paul's vocals dominate it, but they sound incredibly hollow and tinny drawing even more attention to themselves; while the music is fairly minimal and more textural compared to TIA (which everyone to feel it calls back to)

Also, I can't remember that title for the fvcking life of me


----------



## JustMac (Dec 16, 2013)

Are Cynic a famous band? I've been listening to them for a while now yet can't really gauge what level they are on in terms of fanbase (relative to the niche-ey progo-sphere of bands...you know.) ? Arbitrary, not at all relevant question, but kinda curious


----------



## uberajnn (Dec 16, 2013)

MFB said:


> I can't really get into Moon Heart Sun Head, just because the mix is fvcking awful. Paul's vocals dominate it, but they sound incredibly hollow and tinny drawing even more attention to themselves; while the music is fairly minimal and more textural compared to TIA (which everyone to feel it calls back to)



How can you tell? It's from an iPod mic.


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Dec 19, 2013)

anything new? anyone? im getting anxious


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 19, 2013)

As much as I'd like to hear something new, I don't want to be disappointed. The new album will be out in 2 months anyways, which isn't that far away, and I'd rather it be more of a surprise to me than hearing too much of the material too early on.


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 20, 2013)

JustMac said:


> Are Cynic a famous band? I've been listening to them for a while now yet can't really gauge what level they are on in terms of fanbase (relative to the niche-ey progo-sphere of bands...you know.) ? Arbitrary, not at all relevant question, but kinda curious


 

Pretty much one of those bands that wasn't big at all (in fact, plenty of people disliked them) when they were around, then their legend grew while they were broken up, and are now considered "influental" and such when they returned. Doesn't hurt that they returned during a time where its easier to access new music.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 20, 2013)

Back when I was getting into metal (1999 or so) Focus was one of the albums that everyone would always recommend and would always show up on lists of greatest metal albums. I have no idea how far back that rep went, but they certainly had an incredibly devoted fanbase. I remember there were nearly professional level transcriptions for all their songs up on the net like as soon as powertab software was invented (way before the days of ultimate-guitar and even powertabs.net or any other big repository of good, non-text tabs).

One thing I'm happy about is that back then, you'd almost always hear people trying to plug Atheist at the same time as they'd plug Cynic. I never liked Atheist at all and never understood why they were constantly held up as the two paragons of early 90s metal or whatever. Over the years though Atheist sure has fallen down in stature and Cynic has only risen.


----------



## gunch (Dec 20, 2013)

wankerness said:


> Back when I was getting into metal (1999 or so) Focus was one of the albums that everyone would always recommend and would always show up on lists of greatest metal albums. I have no idea how far back that rep went, but they certainly had an incredibly devoted fanbase. I remember there were nearly professional level transcriptions for all their songs up on the net like as soon as powertab software was invented (way before the days of ultimate-guitar and even powertabs.net or any other big repository of good, non-text tabs).
> 
> One thing I'm happy about is that back then, you'd almost always hear people trying to plug Atheist at the same time as they'd plug Cynic. I never liked Atheist at all and never understood why they were constantly held up as the two paragons of early 90s metal or whatever. Over the years though Atheist sure has fallen down in stature and Cynic has only risen.



Atheist is just the more overtly harder/metal of the two


----------



## yingmin (Dec 20, 2013)

Ralyks said:


> Pretty much one of those bands that wasn't big at all (in fact, plenty of people disliked them) when they were around, then their legend grew while they were broken up, and are now considered "influental" and such when they returned. Doesn't hurt that they returned during a time where its easier to access new music.



A friend of mine opened for Atheist when they were first touring behind Jupiter. He was talking to Kelly, who thought it was so funny when they first started hearing about their "legendary" status, because when they were originally active, people hated them.


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 21, 2013)

wankerness said:


> Over the years though Atheist sure has fallen down in stature and Cynic has only risen.



I absolutely love both bands, but I don't know if I can agree with that statement. I think Cynic started getting a little meh with Carbon Based Anatomy but I still really enjoyed it anyways.

Atheist has also gotten really good in the last few years as well, but even their early stuff I enjoyed quite a bit. Seeing them live at Death To All a bit ago definitely turned me onto them much more though.


----------



## yingmin (Dec 21, 2013)

works0fheart said:


> I absolutely love both bands, but I don't know if I can agree with that statement. I think Cynic started getting a little meh with Carbon Based Anatomy but I still really enjoyed it anyways.



Regardless of how you feel about their respective musics, I think it's hard to disagree with the idea that Cynic is higher in status now than Atheist is. I rarely hear people talk about Atheist with the kind of adulation that you see people on this forum and beyond shower upon Cynic.


----------



## MFB (Dec 21, 2013)

On here maybe, but I don't hear anyone I know personally support either of the bands; hell, I don't think they know who they are


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Dec 21, 2013)

Cynic has a cult-status following since Focus or maybe even before that. When they broke up after the Portal Demo thing, they gained a "legendary band" status.


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 21, 2013)

yingmin said:


> Regardless of how you feel about their respective musics, I think it's hard to disagree with the idea that Cynic is higher in status now than Atheist is. I rarely hear people talk about Atheist with the kind of adulation that you see people on this forum and beyond shower upon Cynic.



Well yeah, but both bands are still pretty niche. Yeah, Cynic is more well known and more well-liked, but there are tons of lesser known bands out there that I enjoy more. I'm not saying that Atheist is better than Cynic, I'm just saying that they are a pretty good band and their material sounds more interesting to me than the new tracks that Cynic have just premeired


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Dec 22, 2013)

Yesssssssssss, ok so this kind of ruins the experience of listening to the album for the first time but here are the samples for every song:


Amazon.co.jpF Kindly Bent to Free Us: Cynic: &#8240;¹&#352;y&#402;_&#402;E&#402;&#8220;&#402;[&#402;h


They are pretty good! I liked the titletrack sample, a lot. And you can tell the rest of the songs are NOT "happy" sounding like the lions roar


----------



## ScottyB724 (Jan 6, 2014)

Pre-orders are up.

http://e-shop.season-of-mist.com/en/predefined-search/45194


----------



## Alimination (Jan 6, 2014)

I just recently starting to listen to these guys (..yeah I know). But I really like what I hear.

Any albums worth recommending?


----------



## StevenC (Jan 6, 2014)

They've had the preorders up for weeks. They only let people know today, but the bronze vinyl has been sold out for weeks.

EDIT: ^All of them, but my favourite is Traced in Air. They only have 2 albums and 2 EPs, so probably listen to either of the 2 albums first, then Carbon Based Anatomy and depending on how much you liked TiA, Re-Traced.


----------



## works0fheart (Jan 6, 2014)

Alimination said:


> Any albums worth recommending?



Focus. It's probably the least accessible but once it clicks you'll understand.


----------



## ScottyB724 (Jan 6, 2014)

StevenC said:


> They've had the preorders up for weeks. They only let people know today, but the bronze vinyl has been sold out for weeks.



Good to know, I'll have to snag mine soon.


----------



## DLG (Jan 8, 2014)

works0fheart said:


> Well yeah, but both bands are still pretty niche. Yeah, Cynic is more well known and more well-liked, but there are tons of lesser known bands out there that I enjoy more. I'm not saying that Atheist is better than Cynic, I'm just saying that they are a pretty good band and their material sounds more interesting to me than the new tracks that Cynic have just premeired



if you were getting into prog metal in the mid/late 90s, the holy triumvirate of "jazzy" tech/prog death that everyone recommended was cynic - focus, atheist - elements, pestilence - spheres. 

that's why you always here people comparing these bands and mentioning them together.


----------



## works0fheart (Jan 8, 2014)

I know that, I'm just saying which I prefer. I've been following all 3 bands for quite a long time.


----------



## Bucks (Jan 10, 2014)

I've been listening to the new song a lot recently and I love it.

I think if you've had an 'experience' , Paul's lyrics really click. It's much more than just some weird shit Paul came up with while 'tripping'. I thought 'elves beam out' did this really well.

I particulary like the Terence Mckenna quote in the middle of the new song.

Feburary can't come quick enough.


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 11, 2014)

DLG said:


> if you were getting into prog metal in the mid/late 90s, the holy triumvirate of "jazzy" tech/prog death that everyone recommended was cynic - focus, atheist - elements, pestilence - spheres.
> 
> that's why you always here people comparing these bands and mentioning them together.


 
Plus, Tony Choy played for all three bands (And I believe is on Elements and Spheres)


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey guys, here you can listen to the title-track:

http://sideonetrackone.com/audio/Cynic - Kindly Bent To Free Us.mp3


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Jan 12, 2014)

Can anyone post parts of the lyrics you can understand? its harder for me cause english is not my native language.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 12, 2014)

That was a damn good song.


----------



## Bucks (Jan 12, 2014)

TheSpaceforthis said:


> Hey guys, here you can listen to the title-track:
> 
> http://sideonetrackone.com/audio/Cynic - Kindly Bent To Free Us.mp3



amazing

Sean Malone sounds SO good on everything I've heard on this album so far.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 12, 2014)

TheSpaceforthis said:


> Can anyone post parts of the lyrics you can understand? its harder for me cause english is not my native language.



Kindly bent to free us
a heart to heart, farewell
my armor begins to rust
*if arms* a scrapyard gates to hell 


DNA trapped in ice, absorbed into *the fossil site*
my cheek *sounds traced*, to an ancient human figure *down in size*


kindly bent to free us
the joy, the sorrow, and the pain
life returns to mother *dust* (does?)
a *bond* we sell to *single free*

(2:00)

*the armor we put*, beyond ourselves transcending *symbiote*
i rush to taste the dawn and *climb back out the ?!?!?!*
evolution
*in our rush now day*
the one solution
turn my head and * levitate*
the sun

(guitar solo)

(3:47)

the one who's always been 
*a seed much worse than*
this projection
*execution*
kindly bent to free

kindly bent to free us
kindly bent
kindly bent to free us
kindly bent
kindly bent to free us

Some of it's pretty clear. The bolded lines are the ones I'm not sure about (some of them are most definitely very wrong cause they make no sense). A few lines I can't even get a vague idea of what he might be saying. I only listened to it a couple times so maybe someone else will have some better ideas.

I liked the song alright, it's definitely a LOT better than that last full song. It seems kind of "simple" compared to much of Traced in Air but it definitely has the same general sound and there's a lot of great stuff in it.


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks wankerness!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## TIBrent (Jan 13, 2014)

Such an amazing song, LOVE CYNIC!


----------



## DLG (Jan 13, 2014)

is there any way we can trade in this new cynic album for a new gordian knot album?


----------



## Acme (Jan 13, 2014)

This song reminds me how much I love this band! Like a breath of fresh air!


----------



## Goro923 (Jan 13, 2014)

DLG said:


> is there any way we can trade in this new cynic album for a new gordian knot album?



If that ever happens and someone can convince Ron Jarzombek to play on it...


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Jan 13, 2014)

DLG said:


> is there any way we can trade in this new cynic album for a new gordian knot album?



eeeh thats seans thing
I would rather have new cynic, cmon they only got 2 albums haha


----------



## DLG (Jan 13, 2014)

TheSpaceforthis said:


> eeeh thats seans thing
> I would rather have new cynic, cmon they only got 2 albums haha



so does gordian knot


----------



## StevenC (Jan 14, 2014)

Don't have to worry about figuring out the lyrics now.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jan 14, 2014)

Really diggin it... I'm excited.. needs a few more listens untill I can fully appreciate it.

Love the part at 2:50


----------



## wankerness (Jan 14, 2014)

wankerness said:


> Kindly bent to free us
> a heart to heart, farewell
> my armor begins to rust
> *if arms* a scrapyard gates to hell
> ...



Man, the real lyrics are even weirder. My cheek cells traced to a human figure bite sized?! Beyond the blood lineage a self-transcending simian?! I rise to taste the dawn and find that love will shine on? It totally doesn't sound like he's saying "beyond rationality" either, haha. IMITATE the sun?!

What a weirdo.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jan 14, 2014)

Malone kills it!!!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jan 14, 2014)

The new song is awesome!


----------



## StevenC (Jan 14, 2014)

wankerness said:


> My cheek cells traced to a human figure bite sized?!.



He actually says Hobbit sized. I don't know if that's more or less weird.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jan 14, 2014)

StevenC said:


> He actually says Hobbit sized. I don't know if that's more or less weird.



That makes it more awesome actually... never expected that much nerdery... xD

honestly I can't stop listening to this song. LOVE IT!


----------



## Double A (Jan 14, 2014)

I really like this song. It actually sounds like Cynic and I think Malone might be the key to that. The EP left me cold.


----------



## anomynous (Jan 14, 2014)

Malone was on the EP.


----------



## Double A (Jan 14, 2014)

anomynous said:


> Malone was on the EP.


The EP was boring to me. [shrug]


----------



## Shimme (Jan 14, 2014)

For those of you who are completely weirded out, here's the lyrics from the video 

--------------------------------------------------------------

Kindly bent to free us
a heart to heart, farewell
my armor begins to rust
it forms the scrapyard gates to hell 


DNA trapped in ice, absorbed into the fossil site
my cheek cells traced, to an ancient human figure hobbit-sized


kindly bent to free us
the joy, the sorrow, and the pain
life returns to mother dust 
aboard we sail to sink one day

(2:00)

beyond mere blood lineage or a self-transcending simian
I rise to taste the dawn and find that love shine on
evolution
beyond rationality
the one solution
turn my head and imitate
the sun

(guitar solo)

(3:47)

the one who's always been 
has seen much worse than
this projection
persecution
kindly bent to free

kindly bent to free us
kindly bent
kindly bent to free us
kindly bent
kindly bent to free us

----------------------------------------------


----------



## wankerness (Jan 15, 2014)

Goatchrist said:


> That makes it more awesome actually... never expected that much nerdery... xD
> 
> honestly I can't stop listening to this song. LOVE IT!



It's surely a reference to this, I remember news stories about it a few years ago where they played up the fact it had been nicknamed the hobbit.

Homo floresiensis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DLG (Jan 16, 2014)

when did reinart get this fat? cotdamn


----------



## Nats (Jan 16, 2014)

Thyroid problems.


----------



## anomynous (Jan 16, 2014)

When he broke his ankle, but that was like 2 years ago


----------



## DLG (Jan 16, 2014)

Nats said:


> Thyroid problems.



assumed it was something like that. that sucks.


----------



## Nats (Jan 16, 2014)

DLG said:


> assumed it was something like that. that sucks.



Actually I just guessed, haha. Don't know if it's true. 

I love all these new songs btw. Totally skipping Valentine day dinner to get this.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jan 16, 2014)

DLG said:


> when did reinart get this fat? cotdamn
> 
> Picture of beards and slayage



I'm so mad I have to miss all 3 days of this for work...


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 16, 2014)

anomynous said:


> When he broke his ankle, but that was like 2 years ago



He also just had knee surgery, I imagine that isn't helping things.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 22, 2014)

Album Review: CYNIC Kindly Bent to Free Us | Metal Injection

Here's a review from Metal Injection.


----------



## DLG (Jan 28, 2014)

the singing literally sounds the same on every song.


----------



## Tordah (Jan 28, 2014)

Alimination said:


> I just recently starting to listen to these guys (..yeah I know). But I really like what I hear.
> 
> Any albums worth recommending?



Everyone always undersells Traced in Air. To me, that is their definitive sound, totally unlike anything else and completely its own unique celestial beast.

Every song on that album is perfectly paced and never too long, if anything it may be a bit short!

Listen to the whole album from start to finish, you will not regret it. While Focus has the legendary status, Traced in Air proves that Cynic are on the bleeding edge of 'metal'.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 28, 2014)

I have no problem with that vocal style but I thought the song was kind of boring. It's definitely not bad, it's just not very interesting. Kindly Bent to Free Us is the only one of these three that really got me excited. Ah well, I'm sure there will be more good songs on the album.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 28, 2014)

The new song is cool better than The Lion's Roar but not as good as Kindly Bent to Free Us.

So that's three completely different songs, two I really like and one that I have to skip the intro of.

I ordered the special edition book version of the album the other day.


----------



## Bucks (Jan 28, 2014)

Just saw this on Paul's fb.


I'm assuming this song is about an ayahuasca experience, and most definitely a reference to Terence Mckenna's book True Hallucination. 
This album seems to be filled with influence from Terence. 

They've always been one really, but I think you definitely have to call Cynic a psychedelic rock band now.


----------



## Double A (Jan 28, 2014)

Tordah said:


> Everyone always undersells Traced in Air. To me, that is their definitive sound, totally unlike anything else and completely its own unique celestial beast.
> 
> Every song on that album is perfectly paced and never too long, if anything it may be a bit short!
> 
> Listen to the whole album from start to finish, you will not regret it. While Focus has the legendary status, Traced in Air proves that Cynic are on the bleeding edge of 'metal'.


Focus is legendary because it was and probably still is the greatest progressive metal album ever written and was their only output for over a decade. Nobody ever thought that they would release any new material as Cynic and the fact is, if you grew up listening to Focus (I listened to focus so much that my cd stopped working years ago), then anything they put out after that would never live up to the universe sized expectations we all had for their new material. I have learned to appreciate and like the new Cynic but it has more in common with Aeon Spoke then Focus.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm really hating this new distorted guitar tone


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Jan 28, 2014)

IF I throw aside the fact, that in my head Cynic is a progressive metal band - and accept the fact that Aeon spoke is a not something totally different than Cynic - and get over the kinda uninspired vocal delivery (the melodies are good, it just sounds ... lacking, somewhere) I kan really appreciate the psychedelic progrock they put out now.


but for me, Cynic is and will always be connected to Focus, no matter what.

semi excited for the album, will be good stuff for sure - I'll just have to see how much it catches me in the right mood


----------



## Tordah (Jan 28, 2014)

Double A said:


> Focus is legendary because it was and probably still is the greatest progressive metal album ever written and was their only output for over a decade. Nobody ever thought that they would release any new material as Cynic and the fact is, if you grew up listening to Focus (I listened to focus so much that my cd stopped working years ago), then anything they put out after that would never live up to the universe sized expectations we all had for their new material. I have learned to appreciate and like the new Cynic but it has more in common with Aeon Spoke then Focus.





Oh really? I don't see the similarities with Aeon Spoke...or with ANYTHING for that matter! That's what makes Traced in Air so special to me. It's so breathy and clashing (in a good way). CBA and some of KBTFU is undoubtedly Aeon Spoke, though (hell, CBA was based on old Spoke demo tapes!).


----------



## StevenC (Jan 28, 2014)

Tordah said:


> Oh really? I don't see the similarities with Aeon Spoke...or with ANYTHING for that matter! That's what makes Traced in Air so special to me. It's so breathy and clashing (in a good way). CBA and some of KBTFU is undoubtedly Aeon Spoke, though (hell, CBA was based on old Spoke demo tapes!).



While I love Traced in Air, more than Focus in fact, some of the songs from it were Aeon Spoke songs.



If Cynic released TiA as a second Focus, I'd be bored of Cynic by now and if CBA was TiA2, I'd be bored, too. This sounds like a push forward, like CBA was, like TiA was and like Focus was at the time. Cynic, to me, aren't a band that should stagnate, for better or worse for the fans. If they did what people wanted them to we wouldn't have gotten Focus. In my opinion, there's little point in anyone making the same album twice and if you're going to make music why not do something new? 

So Traced in Air isn't as Death Metal as Focus or Kindly Bent to Free Us is more prog rock than prog metal. Complaining on either of those points is complaining about artists moving forward with their work, which then becomes highly hypocritical when we're talking about a band in the prog music world.

I first found Cynic just before Traced in Air came out, when I end really into Death and especially their music Human and beyond, so a band of the two guys who seemed to cause such a monumental shift in such an important band was attractive. After hearing Focus I loved everything about it, from the technical riffs to the jazzy solos to the robot vocals contrasting the death growls and the strange synths. That was a prog album. It may have had some metal elements in there, but that was secondary to what I was hearing. It was fresh.

Then I found they were about to release a new album, so I snapped that up as soon as I could. And at first there was something missing. Maybe it was the aggression or something. But after a while I realised that whatever was missing hadn't left a hole in the music, it had been replaced. Or maybe displaced, because I don't think the music or the band ended it anymore, and I'm not sure what replaced it. The music's growth in other aspects meant it didn't need to be so aggressive. 

It's now one of my favourite albums, and I imagine the only thing that could take its spot in my list of Desert Island Discs is a new even better Cynic album, if that's possible. So whenever any band releases a new album I hope it's good, even from my very favorite bands, but with Cynic I have an exception. I hope they make an album better than they've ever made and honestly from where I stand now, I think they could do it again this time.

TL;DR: Don't doubt Cynic, don't doubt Traced in Air and if music not being metal or death metal enough is a problem with it, it's probably a problem with you.

As an aside, I didn't intend to write any of that past the first paragraph, it's not directed to anyone in particular and I just felt like venting. I'll edit this for any spelling/grammar errors later.


----------



## Greyvy (Jan 28, 2014)

new song is bad album is gonna be boring which sucks because i really liked lion's roar


----------



## bobbybuu (Jan 28, 2014)

I haven't heard the whole album yet, but the two songs I have heard, I kinda like. The lyrics and vocals are lacking to me.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 28, 2014)

Double A said:


> Focus is legendary because it was and probably still is the greatest progressive metal album ever written and was their only output for over a decade. Nobody ever thought that they would release any new material as Cynic and the fact is, if you grew up listening to Focus (I listened to focus so much that my cd stopped working years ago), then anything they put out after that would never live up to the universe sized expectations we all had for their new material. I have learned to appreciate and like the new Cynic but it has more in common with Aeon Spoke then Focus.



I listened to Focus for only about 5 years before Traced in Air came out so maybe I'm not oldschool enough but I immediately thought TIA was better as soon as "King of those who know" finished and still think so today after listening to them both tons! In conclusion,


----------



## Bucks (Jan 29, 2014)

Tordah said:


> Oh really? I don't see the similarities with Aeon Spoke...or with ANYTHING for that matter! That's what makes Traced in Air so special to me. It's so breathy and clashing (in a good way). CBA and some of KBTFU is undoubtedly Aeon Spoke, though (hell, CBA was based on old Spoke demo tapes!).


 

The only song from CBA which was a remake of an Aeon Spoke song was CBA itself, which was based from the song "Homosapien".

Integral Birth is a remake of the Aeon Spoke song "When sunrise skirts the moor".

Nothing I've heard so far from the new album is a remake of an Aeon Spoke song.

Paul says many of the songs from the new album's since Traced in Air were written long before they appeared on a Cynic album in various different forms. The two songs that were direcetly re-worked from Aeon Spoke songs are really quite different to how they were originally recorded, including completely different lyrics.


----------



## DLG (Jan 29, 2014)

Bucks said:


> The two songs that were direcetly re-worked from Aeon Spoke songs are really quite different to how they were originally recorded, including completely different lyrics.



which is why they were good


----------



## Bucks (Jan 29, 2014)

bobbybuu said:


> I haven't heard the whole album yet, but the two songs I have heard, I kinda like. The lyrics and vocals are lacking to me.


 

I think these are some of the best lyrics Paul has written


----------



## Fiction (Jan 29, 2014)

New song musically is excellent very TiA (imo), but It feels like Paul in all 3 songs so far is out there more to tell a story, than a melodic/rythmic output, the vocals just seem to lack any flow.


----------



## GSingleton (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah most of the new stuff has been lacking that certain "drive" aspect to it. Also the production is kind of wonky for my tastes...


----------



## anomynous (Jan 29, 2014)

Only real issues I have with the new stuff is that the singing sounds the same on all three songs, and the production is crap.


The other issue I have is that it's not TiA or Focus, but I know we're most likely never going to get something in that direction again.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jan 29, 2014)

I absolutely love all the new tracks. But I agree with the above poster on the production.... its kinda.... odd? Kinda muffled sounding and not super clear. Hopefully that's just youtube


----------



## gunch (Jan 30, 2014)

Paul left Earth is all I can say


----------



## Bucks (Jan 30, 2014)

I've been spinning the three new songs all afternoon at work.

I am absolutely loving True Hallucination Speak. 

The lyrics are definitely a reference to DMT, the line _chrysanthemum like mandala_ is (I guess) a reference to the geometric hallucinations you get from it. It also seems to be about the time Terence Mckenna and his brother Dennis went to Peru researching DMT, where they both experienced the same 'universal' experience. 

I'm going to clear my weekend of the 14th, and have a heroic dose while listening to this and see what it can teach me.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 31, 2014)

I just relistened to Focus for the first time in a very long time. That was one good album. Everything but maybe Uroboric Forms is still mindblowing and really doesn't sound dated at all except from a sound-quality perspective on the vocoder. My favorite moment on the album is that crazy rising/descending bassline right at the beginning of "I'm But A Wave To." It makes me seasick listening to that. I need to buy a fretless immediately. 

I still think the highs of Traced in Air are higher than this one's, but it's certainly one of the very best metal albums out there and it has plenty of strengths over that album as well. I like the use of fretless in the clean sections more, and I like how lush the clean guitars tend to sound (like the breaks on "Veil of Maya"). I think almost every prog metal band has ripped off "How Could I" at some point or another.


----------



## DLG (Jan 31, 2014)

the outro solo of How Do I is probably my favorite thing ever in music


----------



## Tordah (Jan 31, 2014)

For the record, I'm not denying that some were remakes, but they were in no way Aeon Spoke-like.

I mean, Re-Traced was kind of to an extent, but that's about as close to Aeon as they get. Box Up My Bones maybe...

Seriously, though, what is with Paul and boxes of bones? 

To return to Focus - Textures is possibly one of my favourite songs of all time.


----------



## Bucks (Jan 31, 2014)

Tordah said:


> For the record, I'm not denying that some were remakes, but they were in no way Aeon Spoke-like.
> 
> I mean, Re-Traced was kind of to an extent, but that's about as close to Aeon as they get. Box Up My Bones maybe...
> 
> ...


 
I don't get the whole thing about any cynic song sounding like Aeon Spoke, including the remakes,  . I just don't hear it.

To me AS are pretty grounded and personal to Paul, where as Cynic is off in outer space.

On the subject of Focus, its a toss up between the Eagle Nature and Celestial Voyage for me. Although I prefer the version of Eagle Nature from the '91 demo.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 31, 2014)

Tordah said:


> Seriously, though, what is with Paul and boxes of bones?



Paul apparently had quite a fear of death when he was younger and he did volunteer work with the terminally ill a lot and that has helped him with the fear. There was a particular patient who is all over CBA and probably specifically that song.

This is all from the recent Metal Sucks podcast Paul guested on.


----------



## gunch (Jan 31, 2014)

wankerness said:


> Everything but maybe *Uroboric Forms* is still mindblowing and really doesn't sound dated at all except from a sound-quality perspective on the vocoder.









You know when something you really like gets dissed but you don't want to look like a jerk on the internet?


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Feb 1, 2014)

yeah
Why uroboric forms? its maybe the heaviest and one of the best Cynic songs. I agree with everything else in that post lol



DLG said:


> the outro solo of How Do I is probably my favorite thing ever in music



Perfect way to resolve the climax of a song. Perfect solo.



Scattered Messiah said:


> IF I throw aside the fact, that in my head Cynic is a progressive metal band - and accept the fact that Aeon spoke is a not something totally different than Cynic - and get over the kinda uninspired vocal delivery (the melodies are good, it just sounds ... lacking, somewhere) I kan really appreciate the psychedelic progrock they put out now.
> 
> 
> but for me, Cynic is and will always be connected to Focus, no matter what.
> ...



I think its something in the vocal effects, makes the pronunciation of the words a bit...vague


----------



## wankerness (Feb 2, 2014)

It's not a bad song at all, it just stuck out to me as being more straightforward than everything else. Like, if the entire album sounded just like that song I don't know if it would have attained the status it did! It almost could be on Death - Human or something. Which I know is a classic album and everything, just it's nowhere near the level of Focus IMHO.

EDIT: The new album is a bit disappointing. There are a couple other songs (Moon Heart Sun Head, Holy Fallout) on the level of Kindly Bent to Free us but most of the others are more on the level of True Hallucination Speak. I'm not real impressed, but I'd buy a bass tab book  It just seems a lot more straightforward and simple than their last two LPs. I'll give it some time. The Lion's Roar is growing on me.

EDIT 2: After listening to it a few times I like it more. It's certainly not in the realm of Focus or Traced in Air but most of the songs are good. True Hallucination Speak is my least favorite by far. Gitanjali's a bit lame too but the intro/outro are so good that it makes up for the middle. The outro of Lion's Roar is really, really good, I dunno why I didn't register that when listening to it when it was first posted.


----------



## TIBrent (Feb 3, 2014)

I for one am very glad that Cynic didn't follow the current trend of super high-precious, locked to the grid, pitch shifted and beat-detected bands that have followed them and claim Cynic as one of their biggest influences. Not that I thought they would do that, but with the recent mix of a lot of good bands following very bad production gimmicks, I was sort of fearful in the back of my mind.


----------



## DLG (Feb 3, 2014)

TIBrent said:


> super high-precious, locked to the grid, pitch shifted and beat-detected bands



I hate this as much as the next old fart, but man, the production on this new cynic album sounds like it was recorded in a bathroom. just really muffled and dim sounding


----------



## Greyvy (Feb 3, 2014)

this sounds like a ....ing youtube rip


----------



## anomynous (Feb 3, 2014)

Because it's a transcode.







Theoretically, I totally haven't listened to it or anything.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 3, 2014)

The version I heard was muddy but not really indistinct. It sure doesn't sound slick but I didn't mind it.


----------



## HassanIqbal (Feb 6, 2014)

I think the whole album is fantastic! Everything! I had no problem with any of the Cynic material and it is the same with this album, the production has a lot of mids which is a good direction, all these new bands have such a thin production no matter how much it fits the mix and it feels heavy, it felt really great to hear all the instruments so separated with each other, fat and distinct!

People complained about mix of Intrinsic from The Contortionist too, I felt it was more textural
and to me, KBTFU seems like an album with a lot less digital effects on the instruments (aside from intentional ones)

Lyrically, it's Paul's interpretation of how he thinks so I just enjoy it and don't look too much into it


----------



## Joh (Feb 6, 2014)

Cynic Exclusive Premiere: Kindly Bent To Free Us | Stream | Prog


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 6, 2014)

jorona11 said:


> Cynic Exclusive Premiere: Kindly Bent To Free Us | Stream | Prog



I ....ing love it


----------



## StevenC (Feb 6, 2014)

This album is just incredible. I'll need a few more listens before I decide where it ranks along side the other two, but wow.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Feb 6, 2014)

The album is great. My only comments are on Paul's vox/tone which has been said already. I'm hoping with more listens I'll overcome his short comings


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 7, 2014)

Online quality is a little wonky but I preordered it. Excited. gave it a 8 out of 10 after a few listens. 

Will probably get it before my periphery preorder haha


----------



## spawnofthesith (Feb 7, 2014)

This album kicks ass, and while I've only listened through twice so far, seems to be a grower (all their albums have been for me). So I am quite excited for even further listening down the road.

Also:

1. Ingest hallucinogen of choice
2. Listen to all three albums back to back in chronological order
3. ????
4. Profit


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 7, 2014)

^^^ mother of god...

Also, I find it refreshing that the drums were not quantized like all other releases out. The imperfections add to their style and organic aspect.

just hope the quality is nicer on the cd....


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 7, 2014)

While I am not hugely into what Cynic are now doing on this album, and the production isn't blowing me away (could be due to online quality), Paul's solos and Sean's bass playing is GREAT.


----------



## Opion (Feb 7, 2014)

I am really digging the hell out of this record - sounds miles better than Carbon Based Anatomy. It's no TiA but that is a good thing I think - a logical step in a new direction. Very clean, fluid, beautiful singing (I dunno what some of you are hearing, but I really like Paul's singing and the harmonies used on Lion's Roar and True Hallucination Speak with the guitar riffs), great riffs. Need to get a HQ copy to really digest the production, but so far i'm loving it. I missed Cynic.


----------



## Bucks (Feb 8, 2014)

I am so happy with this!

So far Holy Fallout is my favorite. 

Like any good trip, it is very layered and there is an awful amount to discover that you can not reach without many listens. 

Truly revolutionary piece of work here.


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 9, 2014)

my preorder will arrive tomorrow and I ordered it last thursday!!!

Awesome!!!

Merchconnection should figure it out...I just got my periphery preorder yesterday...without my poster haha


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Feb 9, 2014)

I would say Holy Fallout is sometimes on Focus level, and its super catchy

im also loving the weird infinite shapes chorus and all of moon heart sun head


----------



## Bucks (Feb 9, 2014)

TheSpaceforthis said:


> I would say Holy Fallout is sometimes on Focus level, and its super catchy
> 
> im also loving the weird infinite shapes chorus and all of moon heart sun head



Moon Heart Sun Head is so good man, that solo.

I love the spoken sample of Alan Watts in the middle also.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 9, 2014)

I never heard of Alan Watts till last month when he was a character in "Her," and now he's on this too! He must be all the rage.

I have listened to it a few more times. I still think Holy Fallout is by far the best track on the album and that most of the rest of it is good, but nothing really blows my mind in the way that most of TIA and Focus did. So it's not a disappointment exactly since I like almost all of it but it certainly isn't anything I'd put remotely on the same level as those two.


----------



## DLG (Feb 10, 2014)

wankerness said:


> I like almost all of it but it certainly isn't anything I'd put remotely on the same level as those two.




pretty much this. 

the sequence of the title track, infinite shapes, and moon heart... is the best for me. 

paul's singing ruins a lot of it for me personally. Cynic has obviously never been about great singing, but I feel like the robotic effects always hid paul's shortcomings as a vocalist well and added a great spacey, unique dimension to the music. Without the effects, to me it just sounds like a not-so-good singer in a band that deserves something more interesting vocally. 

I also feel like the guitars are a bit too stripped down. While it's great that the bass is so prominent, I feel like Cynic needs that layered, busy two-guitar approach. I realize that Paul recorded all the guitars for TiA as well, but that album was definitely written more with a second guitar in mind than this one. 

If it wasn't Cynic, I'd say it's a pretty interesting album, but Cynic is one of my favorite bands of all time and both Focus and TiA are perfect albums imo. This one definitely falls short of that high standard for me.


----------



## HassanIqbal (Feb 10, 2014)

DLG said:


> pretty much this.
> 
> the sequence of the title track, infinite shapes, and moon heart... is the best for me.
> 
> ...




I love Paul's vocals but taste is subjective so yeah!
Btw, Tymon wrote parts for TiA too (More specifically I think King Of Those Who Knows)


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 10, 2014)

Anyone else get their preorder? I just ordered mine thursday and already received it. It is so good!!! Good gourd


----------



## Bucks (Feb 10, 2014)

wankerness said:


> I never heard of Alan Watts till last month when he was a character in "Her," and now he's on this too! He must be all the rage.



I think maybe more people are beginning to wake up to what Alan had to say .


----------



## ilyti (Feb 12, 2014)

I am just glad it's not an EP and has actual SONGS ON IT.

I think it's damn good but I may just be saying that because I had very low expectations.


----------



## alchemyst (Feb 12, 2014)

It was hard for me to accept the new Cynic album at first. But listening to it day after day and discovering its endless depths, it really got under my skin and I love it now. My favorite is still TiA, but KBtFU is a true Cynic masterpiece in its own right imho.


----------



## Nats (Feb 12, 2014)

Yup, Sean's still my favorite drummer.


----------



## Radio (Feb 12, 2014)

I"m waiting until Friday so I can dedicate a few hours and listen to this. I can't wait though; I love Cynic. Traced in Air is one of my favorite albums, and I loved Retraced and CBA too. I guess I'm just a fan of how honest and sincere Paul's approach is. He seems like such a genuine dude in interviews and articles, and I love his eastern references since my parents are from India haha. Hope they tour soon!


----------



## HassanIqbal (Feb 12, 2014)

Anybody listened to "Earth Is My Witness" (Bonus) yet?
It's probably my most favorite track, instantly reminded me of Death for some reason and Iron Maiden(?!) at that ending part
Best vocal lines too!

The track alone justifies the album for me!


----------



## wankerness (Feb 13, 2014)

It's not a cover of the gathering song is it?


----------



## HassanIqbal (Feb 13, 2014)

No, original!


----------



## Sebski (Feb 13, 2014)

HassanIqbal said:


> Anybody listened to "Earth Is My Witness" (Bonus) yet?
> It's probably my most favorite track, instantly reminded me of Death for some reason and Iron Maiden(?!) at that ending part
> Best vocal lines too!
> 
> The track alone justifies the album for me!



Is there a link for the bonus track online somewhere? Just a Youtube one. Are any sites like Amazon letting you download just the bonus track?


----------



## HassanIqbal (Feb 13, 2014)

Here you go
https://www.dropbox.com/s/mbmqukn2fq2uqs9/09-cynic-earth_is_my_witness_(bonus_track).mp3
couldn't find on Amazon


----------



## Opion (Feb 13, 2014)

^Thank you so much for the link - I didn't even know there was a bonus track on the album. Really liking it so far!


----------



## abandonist (Feb 13, 2014)

I just can't dig on this. Really liked Traced in Air, but this is getting closer and closer to alt rock.


----------



## Bucks (Feb 14, 2014)

abandonist said:


> I just can't dig on this. Really liked Traced in Air, but this is getting closer and closer to alt rock.


 
Cynic are most definetly a psychedelic/alt rock band now.


----------



## Blasphemer (Feb 14, 2014)

I was going to go out and buy the new album today, but we got a bunch of snow in ME, and my car is a giant turd, so I'm stuck at the house because I couldn't leave my driveway.

Life is unfair.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 14, 2014)

Holy Fallout is amazing 



HassanIqbal said:


> Here you go
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/mbmqukn2fq2uqs9/09-cynic-earth_is_my_witness_(bonus_track).mp3
> couldn't find on Amazon



Thanks


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Feb 15, 2014)

The last part of the bonus track is really really good, very dramatic, it should have been the closer of the album, I guess in a way it is...


----------



## Sebski (Feb 15, 2014)

HassanIqbal said:


> Here you go
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/mbmqukn2fq2uqs9/09-cynic-earth_is_my_witness_(bonus_track).mp3
> couldn't find on Amazon



Cheers mate! I knew I had reason to be excited for this track. Ending makes me think of Muse more than Iron Maiden though. Probably the most exciting track on the album.


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 15, 2014)

still loving it


----------



## leandroab (Feb 18, 2014)

I've listened thrice, two times sober and one intoxicated*.

Sober: 8/10
Intoxicated: 100/10

Let's say they know their drugs

*herbal celebrations were conduced


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Feb 19, 2014)

So Ive come to the conclusion that this is a really really good album but just not as good as the previous two traced and focus, the bar was too high.
Im still a huge fan and Ill always be. Im pretty sure their next release will be an EP or something and they wont make us wait that much.


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 19, 2014)

Honestly, I'm loving this album. And I have yet to listen to it, well, not sober. I feel it sounds better when you listen to it as a complete work. It just feels like it flows so well. The only real complaint I have really is that it does sound like it would have benefitted from being written for two guitars, but at least Sean Malones basswork is excellent enough to fill the space well.

I feel like I need to give it another week or two (and possible, umm, "experimenting") to finalize my opinion, but so far, really enjoying KBTFU


----------



## StevenC (Feb 19, 2014)

My special edition and t-shirt still haven't arrived yet, so I haven't given it a proper listen yet. I listened to it a bunch on the stream and liked it, but I need to hear the actual album.

Is it really that hard to get a CD from France to Ireland?


----------



## Bucks (Feb 19, 2014)

leandroab said:


> I've listened thrice, two times sober and one intoxicated*.
> 
> Sober: 8/10
> Intoxicated: 100/10
> ...



I tried a sensible ~3 gram dose while doing the infamous pitch black room with this album. (assuming you are talking about psilocybin too)... it got pretty mad at the peak.

I don't always listen to music, but so far this has been my favorite sound track with an experience. 

Anything higher would have been too intense with no visual stimuli for me. really enjoyable though.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears (Feb 19, 2014)

Bucks said:


> (assuming you are talking about psilocybin too)



If you look closely, his post states "Herbal celebrations were conducted"


----------



## isispelican (Feb 21, 2014)

Finally got to give it a proper listen and Im loving it! When I heard the single I thought that the mix and tones were kind of weird but now I think that they're great, really fitting! It's funny how much I can relate to the lyrics of True Hallucination Speak!


----------



## alchemyst (Feb 22, 2014)

StevenC said:


> My special edition and t-shirt still haven't arrived yet, so I haven't given it a proper listen yet. I listened to it a bunch on the stream and liked it, but I need to hear the actual album.
> 
> Is it really that hard to get a CD from France to Ireland?



I`ve also ordered directly at the label and after a whole week it hasn`t even been shipped out. And the delivery company will most likely also take their sweet time delivering it. So, I guess we`re going to have to wait quite some time to get it.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 22, 2014)

alchemyst said:


> I`ve also ordered directly at the label and after a whole week it hasn`t even been shipped out. And the delivery company will most likely also take their sweet time delivering it. So, I guess we`re going to have to wait quite some time to get it.



I just got mine this morning. Enjoying it so far!


----------



## ncfiala (Feb 25, 2014)

Well I finally got my copy in the mail and listened to it. For what it is, it is a pretty great album. But you have to toss out your preconceptions of what you think Cynic is, because they aren't that anymore. And you have to toss out your hopes of what you want the album to be, because it isn't that. Most of us probably want it to be Focus 2 and it isn't. Personally, I wish it was Traced in Air 2, but it isn't.

It's hard to take my own advice though. It's hard for me not to compare it to Traced in Air. And pretty much anything up against Traced in Air is gonna lose since I consider it to be a damn near perfect album.


----------



## Nats (Feb 25, 2014)

Moon heart sun head is my favorite so far but that spoken part in the middle just annoys me.


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 25, 2014)

Still listening to the album, still love it. Holy Fallout is just... its just tops, man.


----------



## StevenC (Apr 21, 2014)

Not to start wild speculation, or anything, but it'd be so cool if Sean started touring with Cynic, this time round.

Also, the mix here sounds a lot better than my CD. Does anyone know if it's down to being the remix from 2004, or something?


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 21, 2014)

What is the touring line-up anyway? I almost though the Exist guys were actually joining that band, then they did the 3 piece lineup for the record and that seemed to be that.


----------



## Blasphemer (Apr 21, 2014)

I think Max from Exist is strictly a touring member, and not a "contributing" member, so I wouldn't be surprised if we saw him on the road for the next tour (whenever that is)


----------



## anomynous (Apr 21, 2014)

The only Exist member "in" Cynic is Max. Brandon Giffin (ex The Faceless) is/was bass.


I think Max did the few growls on KBTFU, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Blasphemer (Apr 21, 2014)

anomynous said:


> I think Max did the few growls on KBTFU, but I'm not sure.



He's not listed on any of the liner notes, so I doubt it


----------



## StevenC (Apr 21, 2014)

So far, the touring lineup will be Paul and Sean, obviously, and they've said Max is still the touring guitarist. No word on who the bassist is/will be.

Also, I don't think I noticed any growls on KBtFU. Though, I noticed a few places were they might have helped, like with a lot of TiA. Oddly, I'm almost always not a fan of growls, but KBtFU is the only time I've thought about adding them.

EDIT: post 666 for the most satanic band around...


----------



## Bucks (Apr 23, 2014)

anomynous said:


> The only Exist member "in" Cynic is Max. Brandon Giffin (ex The Faceless) is/was bass.
> 
> 
> I think Max did the few growls on KBTFU, but I'm not sure.



there are no growls on the album.

it was all sean, sean and paul.


----------



## anomynous (Apr 23, 2014)

There are definitely harsh vocals on Gitanjali & Holy Fallout, listen again.


----------



## DLG (May 8, 2014)

not that it was a big secret, but good on them for finally coming out publicly. 

Cynic's Paul Masvidal, Sean Reinert are out and ready to be loud - Los Angeles Times


----------



## asher (May 8, 2014)

DLG said:


> not that it was a big secret, but good on them for finally coming out publicly.
> 
> Cynic's Paul Masvidal, Sean Reinert are out and ready to be loud.-.Los Angeles Times



Good on them indeed!

It had seriously never occured to me.


----------



## crg123 (May 8, 2014)

^ Good for them! Lol at the "Old dudes banging their heads to gay, gay metal, man" part that Reinert said.


----------



## Overtone (May 8, 2014)

I had no clue until I saw something in Tymon's ask.fm the other day. Good on them if they feel more happy/free now, and for any fans who might find the news liberating.


----------



## Hybrid138 (May 8, 2014)

I hope the next Cynic album will be that classic gay metal Cynic sound from the first 2 albums


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (May 8, 2014)

Kudos to dudes coming out of the closet. The world is so much more liberal now, and I have to say, I like that they'll be easily accepted. If Cynic is what gay metal sounds like, I am totally gay for gay metal.


----------



## Defrost (May 8, 2014)

Now Paul's singing makes sense to me  But seriously, more power to them!


----------



## Blasphemer (May 8, 2014)

Blasphemer said:


>



Let me reiterate something I said a few months ago.

Called it 

Seriously, though, good for these guys for coming out. I'm sure they'll lose a few "fans" over it, but do you really want fans like that in the first place?

EDIT: This also reaffirms my idea that metal is definitely the gayest genre of music out there


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 9, 2014)

Dude A: "I love IbanezS"
Dudette B: "I love SchecterS"
Dude C: "I like both IbanezS and SchecterS"
Dude D: "Guys...I've kept this secret for 20 years. I've been secretly playing SchecterS"


I won't ever get this outing thing.


----------



## asher (May 9, 2014)

You're lucky you don't seem to know people who think Dude C and D are less than human.


----------



## Nats (May 9, 2014)

OH MY GOD NOW I CAN"T LISTEN TO THIS BAND EVER AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 9, 2014)

asher said:


> You're lucky you don't seem to know people who think Dude C and D are less than human.


I wrote lot, then erased everything.


----------



## CharliePark (May 18, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Dude A: "I love IbanezS"
> Dudette B: "I love SchecterS"
> Dude C: "I like both IbanezS and SchecterS"
> Dude D: "Guys...I've kept this secret for 20 years. I've been secretly playing SchecterS"
> ...



I think my head just exploded reading this. Such a strange thing to say.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 18, 2014)

CharliePark said:


> I think my head just exploded reading this. Such a strange thing to say.



You should check him out in the Vik Drama thread.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (May 19, 2014)

CharliePark said:


> I think my head just exploded reading this. Such a strange thing to say.



In an ideal world society wouldn't care one way or another who anybody chooses to love or copulate with... whether they're straight or bisexual or homosexual or pansexual or whatever label they ascribe to themselves. The flip side of pop culture acceptance of homosexuality is the media frenzy over speculation regarding people's sexuality (or possibly lack thereof) and outings. 

It's nobody's business who you're choosing to have spiritual communion with unless you choose to make it their business... and that should apply to everyone, including people of heterosexual persuasion. I hope that we can eventually live in a world where "outings" don't have to exist. Unfortunately many peoples' lives are so boring that they must involve themselves in others' private affairs in ways that are both passively and actively malevolent, so as it stands coming out IS a big deal, either because people will refuse to stop gossiping about how "they knew all along" or because they have some unjustified disapproval of their sexual preference. All just IMHO and I don't want to speak for the dude who made the Schecter Ibanez analogy of questionable validity


----------



## Cyn__Theia (May 19, 2014)

Can this thread just be a Cynic Megathread and not a _Vik Drama: Round 3, Part 2_, please?


----------



## StevenC (May 19, 2014)

TheMetatron said:


> Can this thread just be a Cynic Megathread and not a _Vik Drama: Round 3, Part 2_, please?





I've been listening to this song a lot lately, which is strange, because it was never a Cynic song I was big on. Now I think it's awesome!


----------



## Cyn__Theia (May 19, 2014)

StevenC said:


> I've been listening to this song a lot lately, which is strange, because it was never a Cynic song I was big on. Now I think it's awesome!




I was actually thinking of the opening riffage to this song yesterday. Thanks for posting it, it has been a while since I've given thought to actually listening to Focus material as of late as my listening interests have been preoccupied.

It's such a solid song though that still holds up 20 years later. Although...I think that could be said for the entire album ...


----------



## asher (May 19, 2014)

Seeing that link got How Could I? stuck in my head. Now I have to go listen to all of Focus again (not that this is a bad thing!)


----------



## Cyn__Theia (May 19, 2014)

asher said:


> Seeing that link got How Could I? stuck in my head. Now I have to go listen to all of Focus again (not that this is a bad thing!)



Haha, whenever I see the cover of Focus the first thing my mind sings is "Veeiill of Mayyaa" in that vocoder tone, as if that's the only song I've ever heard off the album. Silly, because like I said, the entire album is great.

After listening to Celestial Voyage, I knew I would _have_ to listen to the entire album again. Which, like you said, is not a bad thing!

Speaking of How Could I?, I'm not sure if this has been discussed or shared here, but what does everyone think of this cover by Obscura?


----------



## StevenC (May 19, 2014)

I've had the Cynic discography on pretty heavy rotation lately. It's been awesome! The thing that gets me about Focus is the vocal arrangements. Just unbelievable.

EDIT: On the topic of the Obscura cover; I've listened to it a few times now after a lot of recommendations, and I just can't enjoy it. To me, it seems to have lost all the things that made the original great. Or maybe the original was just so brilliant that any changes will never be as enjoyable. Also, it's a rare occasion that I enjoy straight covers. I tend to prefer covers leaning to the side of complete reimaginings of a song, than a rehash with different musicians. Save that for occasional live shows.


----------



## Cyn__Theia (May 19, 2014)

StevenC said:


> I've had the Cynic discography on pretty heavy rotation lately. It's been awesome! The thing that gets me about Focus is the vocal arrangements. Just unbelievable.



I find the guitar work to be very definitive, too, but most definitely -- the vocal arrangements are so intuitive and creative; the stylized cleans molded within the patterns of the harsh growls at just the right balance in nearly every song.



StevenC said:


> To me, it seems to have lost all the things that made the original great. Or maybe the original was just so brilliant that any changes will never be as enjoyable.



I can see that. I personally prefer the original as well -- I think it has a more genuine feel and tone to it, especially within context with the rest of Focus. With that being said, I like the Obscura version as well; I think their interpretation of it really makes it feel like a cover they would do and fits really well with the sound they had on Omnivium (even though it is on their compilation).


----------



## StevenC (May 19, 2014)

TheMetatron said:


> I find the guitar work to be very definitive, too, but most definitely -- the vocal arrangements are so intuitive and creative; the stylized cleans molded within the patterns of the harsh growls at just the right balance in nearly every song.
> 
> I can see that. I personally prefer the original as well -- I think it has a more genuine feel and tone to it, especially within context with the rest of Focus. With that being said, I like the Obscura version as well; I think their interpretation of it really makes it feel like a cover they would do and fits really well with the sound they had on Omnivium.



I think Celestial Voyage is a perfect example of the brilliant vocal arrangements, but almost any song on the album does it very well. Spreading a lyres over two or three different voices could be a recipe for disaster, but they manage it very well on this album.

I don't think there is anything in particular wrong with Obscura's cover, it just doesn't stand out as much as the original. I've never been into Obscura, so I couldn't say if it works on the album, or not. I will say it's a song that one would be hard pressed to ruin, being provided with such an intricate, yet concise arrangement. I'd love to hear an orchestral version of the song, I think it'd lend itself pretty well to that.


----------



## Cyn__Theia (May 19, 2014)

StevenC said:


> I don't think there is anything in particular wrong with Obscura's cover, it just doesn't stand out as much as the original. I've never been into Obscura, so I couldn't say if it works on the album, or not. I will say it's a song that one would be hard pressed to ruin, being provided with such an intricate, yet concise arrangement. I'd love to hear an orchestral version of the song, I think it'd lend itself pretty well to that.



I can most definitely agree that it doesn't stand out as much as the original. The original just has this natural yet uncharted feel to it, as with the rest of Focus, almost as if they are harnessing a concept that had never been attempted to track before.

I listen to Omnivium (Obscura's latest album released in 2011) probably at least once a week, because not only do I really enjoy every track on the album (I really believe it is a modern technical/progressive death metal masterpiece) but it is one of those albums that puts me in my place, not only as a guitarist, but as a musician as well; I can comprehend it, I can do nearly all the techniques, but it's just their execution...I find it all to be motivating, for external, subjective reasons outside of just the music that I already thoroughly enjoy. To each their own, though! 

But to second the notion of an orchestral version of How Could I? -- just imagining the intro to the song interpreted as or with the addition of an orchestra is such a great prospect! Gave me chills listening to it again and imagining it like that.


----------



## StevenC (May 19, 2014)

TheMetatron said:


> But to second the notion of an orchestral version of How Could I? -- just imagining the intro to the song interpreted as or with the addition of an orchestra is such a great prospect! Gave me chills listening to it again and imagining it like that.



I'm hearing the intro as cellos then some brass coming in. But I haven't figured out what that first guitar part should be...


----------



## InfinityCollision (May 20, 2014)

French horn and trombone would be a perfect complement to the intro bass line. Cello might be good for the accented notes on the intro, but I'm not sure I'd use it for the entire line. Opening guitar part... marimba comes to mind.

It'd be an interesting piece to orchestrate given Focus' unique sounds. A version that retains the feel and sound of the original would be pretty damn cool though.


----------



## Mwoit (May 20, 2014)

StevenC said:


> I've been listening to this song a lot lately, which is strange, because it was never a Cynic song I was big on. Now I think it's awesome!




This song was one of the first metal songs I properly learnt and it taught me the power of 16th notes.


----------



## Fiction (May 20, 2014)

Do you guys listen to the remaster or the original for focus?


----------



## asher (May 20, 2014)

Fiction said:


> Do you guys listen to the remaster or the original for focus?



Whatever version I have has the original album, remasters of a couple songs, and then the three Portal songs. And I just put it at all on play and let it go 

I actually _really_ like Endless Endeavors from the Portal stuff.


----------



## StevenC (May 20, 2014)

I have the original version.

EDIT: Wow, these Portal Tapes are awesome! I'll need to order this!


----------



## Cyn__Theia (May 20, 2014)

StevenC said:


> EDIT: Wow, these Portal Tapes are awesome! I'll need to order this!



I have yet to listen to the Portal Tapes due to the distinction of it being material for the other project of Paul's, but I suppose it's time I take a listen to it here soon if it is really as awesome as you claim!


----------



## asher (May 20, 2014)

TheMetatron said:


> I have yet to listen to the Portal Tapes due to the distinction of it being material for the other project of Paul's, but I suppose it's time I take a listen to it here soon if it is really as awesome as you claim!



Honestly it flows forward pretty damn well, IMO. I had no idea they were a separate project until I looked it up.


----------



## JosephAOI (May 20, 2014)

Due to all the recent drama, I went back and listened to Traced In Air again, and ...., I forgot how great of an album it is!


----------



## Cyn__Theia (May 20, 2014)

JosephAOI said:


> Due to all the recent drama, I went back and listened to Traced In Air again, and ...., I forgot how great of an album it is!



Traced In Air is so great! There isn't a single track on it I dislike, even in the slightest. 
No other album conjures the same feels from within me that I get when I listen to Traced.


----------



## gunch (May 20, 2014)

JosephAOI said:


> Due to all the recent drama, I went back and listened to Traced In Air again, and ...., I forgot how great of an album it is!



Integral Birth is a thing of beauty, Retraced version even more so


----------



## StevenC (May 20, 2014)

Traced in Air is my favourite Cynic album, and Re-Traced is such a brilliant EP. Anyone who doesn't like Re-Traced probably doesn't understand the point of Cynic.


----------



## asher (May 20, 2014)

StevenC said:


> Traced in Air is my favourite Cynic album, and Re-Traced is such a brilliant EP. Anyone who doesn't like Rr-Traced probably doesn't understand the point of Cynic.



Shit. 

IDK, I've only listened a little, but Re-Traced didn't really do much for me.


----------



## MFB (May 20, 2014)

StevenC said:


> Traced in Air is my favourite Cynic album, and Re-Traced is such a brilliant EP. Anyone who doesn't like Re-Traced probably doesn't understand the point of Aeon Spoke.





AS is Cynic's touchy-feely acoustic version, and should be kept separate. I've only listened to CBA like, twice because even that felt like a huge departure from TiA (which I love) so they're definitely blending together into one entity. It all comes down to the song-writing, since TiA's style is different but still lent itself to acoustic versions for Re-Traced.


----------



## StevenC (May 20, 2014)

I was right! Sean Malone touring with Cynic again!


----------



## JustMac (May 20, 2014)

Is Portal well-liked amongst fans? I only listened to it after the whole Vik thing, and I was truly blown away. Circle's Gone gives me a feeling no other song does. Parts of it sound like the Goldeneye 64 soundtrack (awesome thing)
And the solo is just mesmerizing, so amazing.

Actually, on that topic, does anyone know if it's a guitar or keyboard solo? It sounds like a wah half-cocked with some kind of synth-ey effect on it. I know the Steinberger ZTs they used had some funky Roland midi pickup thing in them, maybe that's it?


----------



## StevenC (May 20, 2014)

JustMac said:


> Is Portal well-liked amongst fans? I only listened to it after the whole Vik thing, and I was truly blown away. Circle's Gone gives me a feeling no other song does. Parts of it sound like the Goldeneye 64 soundtrack (awesome thing)
> And the solo is just mesmerizing, so amazing.
> 
> Actually, on that topic, does anyone know if it's a guitar or keyboard solo? It sounds like a wah half-cocked with some kind of synth-ey effect on it. I know the Steinberger ZTs they used had some funky Roland midi pickup thing in them, maybe that's it?



You're right about their Steinbergers having Roland synth pickups. All or the majority of the synths on Focus are guitars as opposed to keyboards, but I can't be sure on Portal.


----------



## Blasphemer (May 20, 2014)

JustMac said:


> Circle's Gone gives me a feeling no other song does.



I agree wholeheartedly. I remember I had to stop driving and pull over so I could see what was playing the first time I heard that


----------



## StevenC (May 21, 2014)

I just listened to a load of Aeon Spoke. 

Wow! That was all amazing. I'm not sure Paul Masvidal can even write bad music.


----------



## brector (Jun 3, 2014)

CYNIC east / west coast tour promo - YouTube

A ten stop tour with Sean Malone!!! Wish they were coming anywhere close to me 

-Brian


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jun 3, 2014)

No Denver


----------



## Veldar (Jun 3, 2014)

Sean is on a whole different level to death metal bassists, I really hope he Cynic comes to Australia with him.

Focus kicks ass.


----------



## anomynous (Jun 3, 2014)

They're only doing it with Sean because Brandon Giffin just had a kid. Also the reason why there's so few dates with a month between, because of Sean's job or something.


----------



## Veldar (Jun 4, 2014)

anomynous said:


> They're only doing it with Sean because Brandon Giffin just had a kid. Also the reason why there's so few dates with a month between, because of Sean's job or something.



Don't say that your wreaking the dream.


----------



## asher (Jun 4, 2014)

spawnofthesith said:


> No Denver



Or DC


----------



## MFB (Jun 4, 2014)

Hooooly shit, they're playing the Brighton Hall? That's going to be so god damn close and intimate.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 5, 2014)

Cynic are all packed for the tour:






This is a good segue to a question I've had; what songs is the Chapman Stick used for on Focus? Sean Malone is listed as playing the stick in the liner notes.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 6, 2014)

I always heard that it was only on Textures, but I don't know. He's obviously playing fretless on most of that track but it could be in the layers of arpeggios through the first half or something? 

I thought the booklet said which tracks it was on, but now that I look at it it doesn't. Guess I have to relisten to this album!

EDIT: Listening to Textures again, it sounds like stick is used on everything other than the fretless bass solo in the middle. He pretty much just uses it to play regular basslines so it's not that obvious, but you can hear the distinctive robotic tapped noise on most of the attacks that gives it away. From skipping through the other tracks it sounds like the rest of the album is just fretless.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jul 6, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9eJfMy3EmQ

You can see Sean play a few songs on the stick in this video. I don't remember which ones (Textures, if I remember correctly), but its worth the watch, anyway


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jul 6, 2014)

Blasphemer said:


> I agree wholeheartedly. I remember I had to stop driving and pull over so I could see what was playing the first time I heard that



Glad to see that song getting some love.

Fantastic stuff on those Portal tapes.


----------



## Thanatopsis (Aug 9, 2014)

Just got back from seeing Cynic at Brighton Music hall in Allston, MA. The band did a fine job, but the sound in the venue was ....ing horrendous. The mic on the lowest floor tom was clipping, way too much bass and low mids in the mix to an overpowering level. I had to struggle to hear the guitars. I don't know what whoever did the sound was thinking. The Chapman Stick songs definitely sounded the best.

Its too bad about the sound because the band was great. Those guys are really incredible players. I never realized what an unbelievably good bassist Sean Malone is.


----------



## StevenC (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanatopsis said:


> The Chapman Stick songs definitely sounded the best.



I'm going to need specifics.

Also, yes, Sean Malone is incredible!


----------



## fps (Aug 9, 2014)

Bought the new album. Not really digging it, bit weird production wise, does it get better with repeat listens?


----------



## anomynous (Aug 9, 2014)

A little bit, but if you don't like it, you don't like it.


----------



## Thanatopsis (Aug 9, 2014)

StevenC said:


> I'm going to need specifics.
> 
> Also, yes, Sean Malone is incredible!


Just that with the shitty sound and overpowering bass in the venue, the stick was much clearer sounding. Could hear individual notes versus this mush when he was playing the 5 string. Guitars were also much easier to hear.


----------



## StevenC (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanatopsis said:


> Just that with the shitty sound and overpowering bass in the venue, the stick was much clearer sounding. Could hear individual notes versus this mush when he was playing the 5 string. Guitars were also much easier to hear.



Ah sorry, I meant what songs he used the Stick on. Should have worded that better.


----------



## isispelican (Aug 9, 2014)

fps said:


> Bought the new album. Not really digging it, bit weird production wise, does it get better with repeat listens?



yes it really does!


----------



## Thanatopsis (Aug 11, 2014)

StevenC said:


> Ah sorry, I meant what songs he used the Stick on. Should have worded that better.


Honestly other than Textures, I don't really know many song titles. I tend to know most songs only by album and track number. Unfortunately I can't really be any more specific.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanatopsis said:


> Honestly other than Textures, I don't really know many song titles. I tend to know most songs only by album and track number. Unfortunately I can't really be any more specific.



So what albums and track numbers were they on?


----------



## putnut77 (Aug 12, 2014)

StevenC said:


> Ah sorry, I meant what songs he used the Stick on. Should have worded that better.



Used on Textures and Moon Heart Sun Head


----------



## StevenC (Aug 12, 2014)

putnut77 said:


> Used on Textures and Moon Heart Sun Head



Thanks man!

Listening back, the Stick is really obvious on Moon Heart Sun Head, I really should have noticed that before. I must be too used to busier stick playing.


----------



## putnut77 (Aug 12, 2014)

You're welcome! I saw Cynic last night in Rochester...man...they were really good.


----------



## StevenC (Aug 21, 2014)

Veil of Maya from the latest tour.

And for those interested, it looks like Paul has swapped the neck from his #35 Strandberg to his Swedish Masvidalien.


----------



## jco5055 (Aug 21, 2014)

Just curious, does anybody know how tall Paul is? I've always assumed seeing him in pics that he's like 5'5 at the most.


Also, I've gotta say I think Paul has one of the best overall technique out there. His playing looks so easy; no tension at all.


----------



## putnut77 (Aug 21, 2014)

jco5055 said:


> Just curious, does anybody know how tall Paul is? I've always assumed seeing him in pics that he's like 5'5 at the most.
> 
> 
> Also, I've gotta say I think Paul has one of the best overall technique out there. His playing looks so easy; no tension at all.



I stood next to Paul last week, and I would have to say he's about 5'5'-5'8

Im 6'1 and he was pretty small comparatively.


----------



## anomynous (Jan 15, 2018)

New song, first with Matt Lynch on drums


----------



## Blasphemer (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm actually really digging this new track. It's almost a callback to TIA style writing, which I think is a step back in the right direction for them


----------



## Double A (Jan 15, 2018)

This totally came out of left field for me. Last I knew was the split. And while it is sad Reinert is no longer part of the group this song is amazing and really sounds like the music I grew up loving. Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 15, 2018)

Liking this, hopefully a new album is out soonish. Got to admit with some of the more recent events I was fearing Aeon Spoke II 

Also congrats to Nolly on getting to work on the track, sounds great!


----------



## NotDonVito (Jan 15, 2018)

The new song is good. I feel like my main problem with the new Cynic stuff is Paul's vocal delivery though. I don't know how to explain because I'm not a singer, but it doesn't sound melodic or catchy like it did on Traced In Air. It's almost as if he's reading poetry or something.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 15, 2018)

Awesome!

Also, Paul's new Strandberg is available: https://strandbergguitars.com/product/boden-masvidalien-cosmo-edition/


----------



## Randy (Jan 15, 2018)

All good news. New track definitely sounds straight off of TiA and the price on that Masvidalien is tempting.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 15, 2018)

Randy said:


> All good news. New track definitely sounds straight off of TiA and the price on that Masvidalien is tempting.


A single pickup 6 string really isn't something I need or want right now, but I'm sitting with this song on repeat staring at it...


----------



## ramses (Jan 16, 2018)

[nvm]


----------



## Chiba666 (Jan 16, 2018)

Had a brief listen and I really enjoyed it, looking forward to more songs.


----------



## Sammy J (Jan 16, 2018)

Dug that a lot more than I thought I would. I miss the 90s death growls a fair bit, but atleast it feels like there’s some metal undercurrent to the tune. 

Im intrigued at any rate.


----------



## nyxzz (Jan 16, 2018)

New track sounds awesome to my ears. Classic Paul shredding


----------



## MFB (Jan 16, 2018)

I really enjoy the new song, so if it's a whole album of that, I'm in


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 16, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Also congrats to Nolly on getting to work on the track, sounds great!



I was just about to complain about that f*cking snare then I read this and was like "that explains it"

I like nolly but every single mix has the same snare and I just don't think it fits here.


----------



## gunch (Jan 16, 2018)

Pleasantly suprised for sure

Was thinking about lp juniors and minimalist pickup configurations so the new Masvidalien is neat indeed

I had written Paul/Cynic off completely so I’m glad I’ve been proven ass wrong


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 17, 2018)

I’m going to go as far as to say this almost calls back to “Veil of Maya” to me. Hearing Humanoid made me really happy.

I do find it weird that everyone said Paul basically wanted to go an Aeon Spoke route with Cynic, yet now he’s the only one left, and this is by far their heaviest track in a long time.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 17, 2018)

Ralyks said:


> I’m going to go as far as to say this almost calls back to “Veil of Maya” to me. Hearing Humanoid made me really happy.
> 
> I do find it weird that everyone said Paul basically wanted to go an Aeon Spoke route with Cynic, yet now he’s the only one left, and this is by far their heaviest track in a long time.



Sean Malone was part of this track as well, so it's not just Paul.


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 17, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Sean Malone was part of this track as well, so it's not just Paul.


Right right, I keep forgetting that regardless of his live status, Malone has played on pretty much every studio track (or every studio track? Did he play on Wheels Within Wheels?)

Speaking of line ups, do we know if Cynic is going back to being a 4 piece or are they going to keep the trio thing going?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 17, 2018)

I like the riffage in humanoid, but the vocals feel like Paul is straining trying to take a dump. I miss the vocoder voice dammit.


----------



## marcwormjim (Jan 18, 2018)

Ralyks said:


> II do find it weird that everyone said Paul basically wanted to go an Aeon Spoke route with Cynic, yet now he’s the only one left, and this is by far their heaviest track in a long time.



Subverting that expectation is marketing 101. Kind of like if Paul demonstrated an abandonment of the robot vocals to signal a new beginning for the brand, or announced a new signature guitar the same day as the teaser track.


----------



## Razerjack (Jan 18, 2018)

New song is very in terms of riffage and groove, comparable in style and quality with any track from TIA, genuinely excited for the new album. Their official site is also updated with what looks like the new Logo and Album Artwork.

Being a Strandberg and Cynic fanboy, the new Masvidal Cosmo sig is pure fire, also deserves credit for not being an uber-expensive custom exclusive. I used to look for used Masvidaliens everywhere and just bought a last-batch OS7 a few months ago. I was on the verge of purchasing a new LTD black metal series(wanted a 6 string, single pup riff machine) and this shows up...


----------



## StevenC (Jan 25, 2018)

Looks like Paul got a 7 string as well. Also, everyone should watch @2:51 because it's hilarious.


----------



## marcwormjim (Jan 26, 2018)

I enjoyed playing “spot the Axe FX” while he mimed to the tracks recorded with it while the Bias 2 beta was full-screened. The hell of it is, his live playing has been depending on the same approach:



You’ll run out of fingers counting the guitar and vocal tracks used on that tour.


----------



## Avedas (Jan 26, 2018)

New song is ok. That video is hilarious though. That bit at 2:51 sounded so laughably forced.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 26, 2018)

"Sounds GREAT!" Reminds me of one of those old fake ads on SNL.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 12, 2018)

Loving the Veil of Maya remix from Nolly!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 12, 2018)

Almost a year since the "new" song was released and no album news


----------



## technomancer (Dec 12, 2018)

wannabguitarist said:


> Almost a year since the "new" song was released and no album news



True... but we are apparently FINALLY going to get tab books


----------



## Blasphemer (Dec 12, 2018)

StevenC said:


> Loving the Veil of Maya remix from Nolly!



Is this a real thing? Link?


----------



## StevenC (Dec 13, 2018)

Blasphemer said:


> Is this a real thing? Link?


They released Humanoid on vinyl and the B side was a remix of Veil of Maya. I haven't seen it anywhere else, yet.


----------



## Evan89 (Dec 13, 2018)

In case anyone missed it, I transcribed the upcoming Focus tab book: http://sevenstring.org/threads/cynic-focus-official-tab-book-coming-soon-transcribed-by-me.333335/

Somehow I missed this thread when creating the other thread. I'll try to answer any questions you guys have about the book.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 14, 2018)

Evan89 said:


> In case anyone missed it, I transcribed the upcoming Focus tab book: http://sevenstring.org/threads/cynic-focus-official-tab-book-coming-soon-transcribed-by-me.333335/
> 
> Somehow I missed this thread when creating the other thread. I'll try to answer any questions you guys have about the book.


While the pdf tab is great, is there any chance of a GP7 file for Humanoid being published?


----------



## Evan89 (Dec 14, 2018)

StevenC said:


> While the pdf tab is great, is there any chance of a GP7 file for Humanoid being published?


Yes, I discussed this with Paul. It will likely come out later when a new album is released, assuming it will still be part of said album. The PDF was arranged for two guitars, but there are some other little parts/harmonies that were left out to keep the pages looking neat and clean.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 14, 2018)

Evan89 said:


> Yes, I discussed this with Paul. It will likely come out later when a new album is released, assuming it will still be part of said album. The PDF was arranged for two guitars, but there are some other little parts/harmonies that were left out to keep the pages looking neat and clean.


Porting it over myself it is, then!


----------



## Evan89 (Dec 20, 2018)

Humanoid bass transcription by Sean Malone: https://wetransfer.com/downloads/37...Ru2qHZtrIz_5pMLv8e6rfekBp3rIzQ8fRU0zChg16gRjM


----------



## Evan89 (Jan 4, 2019)

Looks like the bass book will be available very soon, there are 150 signed and numbered copies:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BsL69J0l_9p/


----------



## wankerness (Jan 4, 2019)

Evan89 said:


> Looks like the bass book will be available very soon, there are 150 signed and numbered copies:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BsL69J0l_9p/



Is that going to be on sheethappens? I definitely want one.

Also super-hyped about Traced in Air, both guitar and bass. I've had really great (mostly guitar-only) powertabs for years of Focus that were hosted on some fan site like 15 years ago, hence my apathy towards a guitar book, but Traced in Air only ever got a few songs transcribed in any decent form. I went through a couple minutes of The Space for This myself on guitar and bass but gave up a bit after the solo.  I did have a pretty good tab for guitar for King of Those Who Know, which is probably my favorite on there, but I was never a fan of the interface for Guitar Pro so I eagerly await a book.


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 4, 2019)

Evan89 said:


> Looks like the bass book will be available very soon, there are 150 signed and numbered copies:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BsL69J0l_9p/



What's the best way to get informed?


----------



## Evan89 (Jan 4, 2019)

wankerness said:


> Is that going to be on sheethappens? I definitely want one.
> 
> Also super-hyped about Traced in Air, both guitar and bass. I've had really great (mostly guitar-only) powertabs for years of Focus that were hosted on some fan site like 15 years ago, hence my apathy towards a guitar book, but Traced in Air only ever got a few songs transcribed in any decent form. I went through a couple minutes of The Space for This myself on guitar and bass but gave up a bit after the solo.  I did have a pretty good tab for guitar for King of Those Who Know, which is probably my favorite on there, but I was never a fan of the interface for Guitar Pro so I eagerly await a book.


Sheet Happens are not involved with the bass book, Sean Malone did it himself. I know the Focus powertabs you speak of, and while it was an admirable effort at the time, there are tons of errors in those transcriptions. Paul and I discussed this in our first phone conversation. So I hope you will support the official transcriptions that I did in coordination with Paul, using the isolated guitar tracks. Also, the latest version of Guitar Pro (7.5) is a big upgrade from previous versions, I highly recommend checking it out if you haven't already.



Mwoit said:


> What's the best way to get informed?


Not sure, I'll try to get an answer from Paul/Sean.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 4, 2019)

wankerness said:


> Is that going to be on sheethappens? I definitely want one.
> 
> Also super-hyped about Traced in Air, both guitar and bass. I've had really great (mostly guitar-only) powertabs for years of Focus that were hosted on some fan site like 15 years ago, hence my apathy towards a guitar book, but Traced in Air only ever got a few songs transcribed in any decent form. I went through a couple minutes of The Space for This myself on guitar and bass but gave up a bit after the solo.  I did have a pretty good tab for guitar for King of Those Who Know, which is probably my favorite on there, but I was never a fan of the interface for Guitar Pro so I eagerly await a book.


I always thought the Guitar Pro files for Traced in Air were pretty good. I did pretty well with most of those songs, except the songs were so difficult and fast.

Hopefully we'll get Re-Traced and Carbon Based Anatomy in a bundle or something.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 4, 2019)

Evan89 said:


> Sheet Happens are not involved with the bass book, Sean Malone did it himself. I know the Focus powertabs you speak of, and while it was an admirable effort at the time, there are tons of errors in those transcriptions. Paul and I discussed this in our first phone conversation. So I hope you will support the official transcriptions that I did in coordination with Paul, using the isolated guitar tracks. Also, the latest version of Guitar Pro (7.5) is a big upgrade from previous versions, I highly recommend checking it out if you haven't already.
> 
> Not sure, I'll try to get an answer from Paul/Sean.



Oh, I'll definitely support the official ones, I'm just explaining why I keep asking about everything other than the guitar book for Focus! And yeah, of course they had some issues. I remember years later seeing a tab for textures that was VERY different and sounded more correct. 

So Sean is going to sell these books direct?? Keep us posted on the for-sale status. I don't do instagram/facebook cause I'm a prematurely crotchety old man.

I last used Guitar Pro 6, I think. Whichever was current two years ago? I'll check it out at some point if the upgrade is cheap.


----------



## Evan89 (Jan 4, 2019)

StevenC said:


> I always thought the Guitar Pro files for Traced in Air were pretty good. I did pretty well with most of those songs, except the songs were so difficult and fast.
> 
> *Hopefully we'll get Re-Traced and Carbon Based Anatomy in a bundle or something.*


Paul and I haven't specifically discussed transcribing these two, but we're going chronologically right now, so Traced In Air is next. I'd also like to do Portal and maybe even some Aeon Spoke.



wankerness said:


> Oh, I'll definitely support the official ones, I'm just explaining why I keep asking about everything other than the guitar book for Focus! And yeah, of course they had some issues. I remember years later seeing a tab for textures that was VERY different and sounded more correct.
> 
> *So Sean is going to sell these books direct?? Keep us posted on the for-sale status. I don't do instagram/facebook cause I'm a prematurely crotchety old man.
> 
> I last used Guitar Pro 6, I think. Whichever was current two years ago? I'll check it out at some point if the upgrade is cheap.*


Yes, last I was told, Sean was handling the Focus bass book independently. I'll report back with info as it comes in. GP7 came out about a year and half ago, I believe the price is $35 if you're upgrading from 6. For anyone interested in buying GP7 outright, there's a 20% off coupon from Sheet Happens: https://www.guitar-pro.com/en/index...tm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=sheethappens


----------



## StevenC (Jan 4, 2019)

Evan89 said:


> Paul and I haven't specifically discussed transcribing these two, but we're going chronologically right now, so Traced In Air is next. I'd also like to do Portal and maybe even some Aeon Spoke.


You really know how to take my future money.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 7, 2019)

wankerness said:


> Oh, I'll definitely support the official ones, I'm just explaining why I keep asking about everything other than the guitar book for Focus! And yeah, of course they had some issues. I remember years later seeing a tab for textures that was VERY different and sounded more correct.
> 
> So Sean is going to sell these books direct?? Keep us posted on the for-sale status. I don't do instagram/facebook cause I'm a prematurely crotchety old man.
> 
> I last used Guitar Pro 6, I think. Whichever was current two years ago? I'll check it out at some point if the upgrade is cheap.


Cynic just posted this

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=254057733538


----------



## wankerness (Jan 7, 2019)

Thanks, just bought one.


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 8, 2019)

Ordered it. Expensive but it's something that I don't want to miss out on!


----------



## brector (Jan 8, 2019)

Mwoit said:


> Ordered it. Expensive but it's something that I don't want to miss out on!


Same here!


----------



## wankerness (Jan 8, 2019)

Mwoit said:


> Ordered it. Expensive but it's something that I don't want to miss out on!



Yeah. I don't care about the autograph at all cause I actually am going to use the book, but a lot of tab books have been in the 30ish range so whatever, I don't want to miss out if this thing isn't getting a "real" publication.


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 9, 2019)

I do think it's expensive and maybe I should have waited, but I like owning physical copies of tab books if it's an album I love.

The number of times I've read "there is a tab book but it's OUT OF PRINT" drives me mad.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 11, 2019)

I got the book today. It’s a full professional deal with a foreword from Jeff Wagner and description from Sean Malone about recording and why it’s transcribed how it is, and the transcription seems great from a once over. There’s some questionable string choices for the tab in a couple places but that happens to the best of tab books.

I knew sections of some songs were going below E, but I always assumed it was just five string or something. The notes from Malone say he had an instrument with one of those levers that lets you instantly detune, so some songs were drop D AND standard. The whole book is just transcribed for five string. My fretless is 4 string, but hey. I suck at playing on it vs fretted and the first few songs never go below E anyway.

Good book, buy with confidence!


----------



## StevenC (Jan 11, 2019)

wankerness said:


> I got the book today. It’s a full professional deal with a foreword from Jeff Wagner and description from Sean Malone about recording and why it’s transcribed how it is, and the transcription seems great from a once over. There’s some questionable string choices for the tab in a couple places but that happens to the best of tab books.
> 
> I knew sections of some songs were going below E, but I always assumed it was just five string or something. The notes from Malone say he had an instrument with one of those levers that lets you instantly detune, so some songs were drop D AND standard. The whole book is just transcribed for five string. My fretless is 4 string, but hey. I suck at playing on it vs fretted and the first few songs never go below E anyway.
> 
> Good book, buy with confidence!


He was playing a Kubicki Factor for Focus, right?


----------



## wankerness (Jan 11, 2019)

StevenC said:


> He was playing a Kubicki Factor for Focus, right?



I'll check when I get home again, I looked at it over lunch break. It had a picture of the head and it did definitely look like that.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 11, 2019)

Can't edit post since it's too old. Here's the info on the bass used - "4-string Kubicki ExFactor lined fretless...[it] has a clasp which allows for extending the instrument's lower range by a whole-step without having to detune the E-string."

The close-up shows that. That's interesting, it's like one longer string with a capo on it to make it E. My earlier assumption was that it was like Michael Manring's hyperbass. 

Re: Textures: "The main bass part for the song 'Textures' was recorded with a 10-string Chapman Stick. Though the bass side of The Stick is tuned in descending 5ths (rather than ascending 4ths), the part can be played comfortably on bass guitar."


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 12, 2019)

So, basically a D-tuna for bass?


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 12, 2019)

There's something like this (I used to have one on my Carvin) but it sounds a bit different to what's being described.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/253273829676?chn=ps&var=552413938122


----------



## wankerness (Jan 12, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> So, basically a D-tuna for bass?



In terms of musical function, yes. Mechanically, not at all. The neck is longer for that one string.

Since this site blocks/is blocked by IMGUR and you can't upload attachments this probably won't work, but here's the pic from the book.


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 12, 2019)

Ah ok. I feel like Tosin has a Strandberg that has a similar function.


----------



## Veldar (Jan 12, 2019)

For those who are after 'the tone' Kubickis are basically just jazz basses, get a fretless jazz bass and you'll be pretty close to the sound


----------



## wankerness (Jan 14, 2019)

Veldar said:


> For those who are after 'the tone' Kubickis are basically just jazz basses, get a fretless jazz bass and you'll be pretty close to the sound



Yeah, I have a cheap squire jazz bass clone and that can get pretty close (albeit with pickup buzz!!). Thus I'm actually going to make use of the standard notation in this book to play the downtuned songs I think.


----------



## Veldar (Jan 15, 2019)

wankerness said:


> Yeah, I have a cheap squire jazz bass clone and that can get pretty close (albeit with pickup buzz!!). Thus I'm actually going to make use of the standard notation in this book to play the downtuned songs I think.



I haven't seen the notation but Sean plays it all on a 5 string tuned standard so it should be fine to play on normal instruments.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 15, 2019)

Veldar said:


> I haven't seen the notation but Sean plays it all on a 5 string tuned standard so it should be fine to play on normal instruments.



As I said above the book's entirely written in 5 string tab, and as his intro says it's just to avoid having any notation about the clasp thing I guess. From scanning over it, it looks like the songs with low Ds can be played entirely in drop D and there's no detuning/retuning during the song (unlike say, Michael Manring - The Enormous Room), but I haven't really delved into it yet. If you play those songs in drop D, you'd have to do a lot of transposition with the passages on the low E string, or else you need to be able to read standard notation well. I can PRETTY well, but I start getting crappy as soon as anything goes above about a high E above the staff and stays there.

Most non-7-stringers consider 4 string the "normal" bass guitar setting! I have used a 5 string only since high school all the way up until getting this cheap fretless a few months ago, but your statement is kind of odd.


----------



## Veldar (Jan 15, 2019)

wankerness said:


> Most non-7-stringers consider 4 string the "normal" bass guitar setting! I have used a 5 string only since high school all the way up until getting this cheap fretless a few months ago, but your statement is kind of odd.



Sorry, when I said normal I meant instruments without the extra 2 frets behind the nut. And most professional bassist I know have at least a 5 sting bass. low Cs and Ds come up a lot in moderen music. So that's probably my bad haha


----------



## Evan89 (Jan 24, 2019)

Paul is debuting some of his new acoustic material tomorrow:


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm really enjoying the bass song book. As mentioned above, some of the tab is questionable (in terms of position) and after watching some of Sean's own playthroughs where it doesn't correlate to what's in the book, it's close enough and he's probably changed it up since the 26+ years it's been when Focus was recorded.

@Evan89 Any ETA on the guitar song book and do you know if Sean is planning to do a book for Traced In Air? Is he considering digital? Looking back on this thread, was it coincidence that you are working on the guitar tabs and Sean released a bass song book? It seems odd to only produce 150 books (which I presume sold quickly). Also, will print the book on a ring binder? The bass song back is a regular A4 book with a tape bound (or whatever). Basically it's a pain in the ass to turn a page and then having the book wobble and close on itself.

One thing I liked was the first few pages of notes, sadly there's not enough of them. The best example of a tab I've ever seen was by Defeated Sanity for their double EP release (https://defeatedsanity.bandcamp.com/album/dharmata-tab-book-and-playbacks). It's got backing tracks, guitar pro files and liner notes by Lille Gruber. It sets the context to the piece which adds a cool touch. Is Paul up for doing this for Focus?


----------



## Evan89 (Feb 12, 2019)

Mwoit said:


> I'm really enjoying the bass song book. As mentioned above, some of the tab is questionable (in terms of position) and after watching some of Sean's own playthroughs where it doesn't correlate to what's in the book, it's close enough and he's probably changed it up since the 26+ years it's been when Focus was recorded.
> 
> @Evan89 Any ETA on the guitar song book and do you know if Sean is planning to do a book for Traced In Air? Is he considering digital? Looking back on this thread, was it coincidence that you are working on the guitar tabs and Sean released a bass song book? It seems odd to only produce 150 books (which I presume sold quickly). Also, will print the book on a ring binder? The bass song back is a regular A4 book with a tape bound (or whatever). Basically it's a pain in the ass to turn a page and then having the book wobble and close on itself.
> 
> One thing I liked was the first few pages of notes, sadly there's not enough of them. The best example of a tab I've ever seen was by Defeated Sanity for their double EP release (https://defeatedsanity.bandcamp.com/album/dharmata-tab-book-and-playbacks). It's got backing tracks, guitar pro files and liner notes by Lille Gruber. It sets the context to the piece which adds a cool touch. Is Paul up for doing this for Focus?


You must have been reading my mind, I was just about to post in this thread. The Focus guitar book is set for release soon. Like, very soon. I started working on this project with Paul about a year ago (the transcriptions have been completed for a long time), The original plan was to release the book for the record's 25 anniversary, but that didn't quite work out. I'm not sure when Sean decided to do his bass book. I haven't talked to Sean specifically about the book(s), but I did offer to write out the Focus bass parts in Guitar Pro, though I never heard back about that. I was told that a non-numbered edition of the Focus bass book will be printed, not sure when though. I was keeping an eye on that ebay listing, and all 150 sold out in a week or two, so that's a good sign!

All of Sheet Happens' printed books are spiral bound, so no worries there. A while ago, Paul floated the idea of writing a foreword to the Focus book, but it never materialized. Maybe for the next one. What I would like to do is have an interview with Paul on my youtube channel. If you guys have any questions, especially Focus-related, please let me know and I'll do my best to have them answered.

I'm so excited to share the transcriptions with all of you. Many more exciting projects in the works!


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 12, 2019)

Great. I think the things I like to know aside from usual guitar gear etc., are the writing process and parts in specific songs. For example, how was Textures put together? Was the plan to always have a bass guitar solo in there? Listening back to the original demos with Tony Choy, who's got a bright and clangy fretted bass sound compared to Sean's fretless mwah, how did that influence the band? The thing I love about Cynic is that the guitars are pretty much doing different things all the time. Did Jason write his own parts? How were solos composed?


----------



## Evan89 (Feb 14, 2019)

Orders are LIVE:

Digital/print book: https://www.sheethappenspublishing.com/shop/888/cynic-focus-complete-guitar-transcription

Deluxe bundle (limited to 100 copies): https://www.sheethappenspublishing.com/shop/889/cynic-focus-deluxe-bundle

https://www.facebook.com/CynicPaulM...e3UIVVZ-uHeOsnGcTsfJYn-5yVgrcN-nSTw&__tn__=-R

Thank you all for your support! I'm ecstatic!


----------



## Evan89 (Feb 17, 2019)

Due to overwhelming demand, 100 more deluxe bundles have been added: https://www.facebook.com/sheethappe...046174605444/2199829523393757/?type=3&theater



> Also, if you've purchased the standalone book but want the full bundle, just email us with your order number at [email protected] and we'll upgrade your order! (While supplies last).


----------



## gunch (Feb 17, 2019)

Hey dude if you're in regular contact with Paul can you ask him more about the use philosophy behind the EMG VMC circuit in his new strandberg sig?


----------



## Evan89 (Feb 17, 2019)

gunch said:


> Hey dude if you're in regular contact with Paul can you ask him more about the use philosophy behind the EMG VMC circuit in his new strandberg sig?


Sure man, I'll add it to the list of questions! Don't know yet when Paul and I will do an interview, but he said he's down for it.


----------



## Veldar (Feb 19, 2019)

Was Focus written without Sean, does he just add Jacoish and that's fine? How much control does he have our his parts, and how was that changed over time?


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 19, 2019)

Evan89 said:


> Sure man, I'll add it to the list of questions! Don't know yet when Paul and I will do an interview, but he said he's down for it.



How candid is he about new material? I loved that single from January last year and need more.

A Traced in Air tab book would be sick as well


----------



## Evan89 (Feb 19, 2019)

Veldar said:


> Was Focus written without Sean, does he just add Jacoish and that's fine? How much control does he have our his parts, and how was that changed over time?


Good question, I'll add it to the list!



wannabguitarist said:


> How candid is he about new material? I loved that single from January last year and need more.
> 
> A Traced in Air tab book would be sick as well


A new album is planned, that's all I can say for now. And Traced in Air is up next. No timetable yet for its release, but I'm very excited to dig into it soon.


----------



## StevenC (Aug 8, 2019)

Does anyone know what this is or how to buy it?


----------



## FancyFish (Aug 8, 2019)

https://shopusa.season-of-mist.com/cynic-traced-in-air-remixed-lp-gatefold-colored 
Looks like a remaster of the album, however it's out of stock


----------



## Evan89 (Aug 8, 2019)

I'm thinking someone jumped the gun with that Season of Mist listing, because there has been no official announcement made. But yes, this has been in the works for a while.


----------



## anomynous (Aug 8, 2019)

Hopefully Adam's Murmur is fixed for the vinyl


----------



## StevenC (Aug 9, 2019)

anomynous said:


> Hopefully Adam's Murmur is fixed for the vinyl


What was wrong with Adam's Murmur?


----------



## anomynous (Aug 9, 2019)

It was missing the first few seconds on the old pressing


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 14, 2019)

Remastered by Nolly. People are saying they removed Tymon's vocals too. 

I kind of don't get this. The Focus remaster was good, but did TIA really need it?


https://shopusa.season-of-mist.com/list/cynic-traced-in-air-remix/


----------



## technomancer (Aug 14, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> Remastered by Nolly. People are saying they removed Tymon's vocals too.
> 
> I kind of don't get this. The Focus remaster was good, but did TIA really need it?
> 
> ...




Wonder if this is similar to the Ozzy remasters: a way to stop paying former band members.

That said hopefully the transcriptions are coming out with the remaster


----------



## anomynous (Aug 14, 2019)

Removing Tymon’s vocals = big yikes


----------



## StevenC (Aug 14, 2019)

It's sad that they've removed Tymon's vocals because they added a lot to the album, but I still ordered it because I don't have it on vinyl, it's a top 10 album for me and Nolly's Veil of Maya was really good.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 15, 2019)

Tymon shed some light on the vocals and why he thinks they were left out. If thats the case then its unfortunate cause its really annoyed a lot of fans.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 15, 2019)

Good to know it wasn't a financial thing at least. Still sucks they're gone as they did add to the sound of the album even if Tymon didn't like them


----------



## fps (Aug 15, 2019)

I don't like the remix/remaster. It loses the washiness and the uniqueness of the sound, making it much cleaner, more computer-y, and a little smaller sounding. Ultimately, it's also unnecessary to me.


----------



## brector (Aug 15, 2019)

So no growls at all on the remaster?


----------



## Randy (Aug 15, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> did TIA really need it?



Cash grab.


----------



## fps (Aug 26, 2019)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Tymon shed some light on the vocals and why he thinks they were left out. If thats the case then its unfortunate cause its really annoyed a lot of fans.



I agree with Tymon's comments on the old mix and the energy and attitude in it, that's the way the record should sound to me, love it.


----------



## Evan89 (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 27, 2019)

Evan89 said:


>


----------



## Blasphemer (Aug 28, 2019)

Wow. I'm super not into the remastered sound. It sounds so much better on the original! Sure, the newer master sounds a little bit more slick, and each instrument has a bit more definition, but as somebody else said, that makes it feel super computer-y and sterile (and not in a good way).


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 28, 2019)

Speaking of Tymon, guess he put the Steinberger he recorded the album (and Exivious's debut) with for sale. I don't know if I'm more sad about him selling it, or that I can't afford it...


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 28, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> Speaking of Tymon, guess he put the Steinberger he recorded the album (and Exivious's debut) with for sale. I don't know if I'm more sad about him selling it, or that I can't afford it...



So much want; Trade for JPX7?


----------



## technomancer (Aug 28, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


>



Glad I'm not the only one that is not liking the Masvidal solo stuff...


----------



## brector (Aug 29, 2019)

technomancer said:


> Glad I'm not the only one that is not liking the Masvidal solo stuff...


 I haven't seen anyone praising it


----------



## DLG (Aug 29, 2019)

really sad to see what happened to Cynic. Should have just broken up again after releasing TiA, which to me is one of the best comeback albums of all time and sounds pretty perfect to begin with.


----------



## rokket2005 (Aug 29, 2019)

I listened to the Aeon Spoke stuff years ago and thought it was ok, but after all the crap that went down with Robin/Tymon, then Sean plus my entire disinterest in Kindly I don't really care anymore. Cynic was solidly my favorite band for years after Traced in Air came out too


----------



## wankerness (Aug 30, 2019)

In related-band news, I found the two Aghora albums in a used CD store a couple weeks ago and have been listening to them A LOT. They are really pretty fantastic and strangely sound like a better companion to TiA and Focus than what has come out under the Cynic name since, IMHO. There's a lot of similar guitar work, especially on the first one, despite the bands only sharing a drummer/bassist.


----------



## DLG (Aug 30, 2019)

I really loved the first one when it came out, the second one was ok too, but the first one really had a lot of great stuff on it.


----------



## brector (Sep 3, 2019)

wankerness said:


> In related-band news, I found the two Aghora albums in a used CD store a couple weeks ago and have been listening to them A LOT. They are really pretty fantastic and strangely sound like a better companion to TiA and Focus than what has come out under the Cynic name since, IMHO. There's a lot of similar guitar work, especially on the first one, despite the bands only sharing a drummer/bassist.


Both Sean's were only on the first one as far as I know. I really liked it!


----------



## Evan89 (Sep 10, 2019)

Vinyl for part 2 of Mythical *Human *Vessel is up for pre-order:

https://www.sheethappenspublishing....iSBv7S7z8Tm7rO5e6xr8ZxhJgOUoHbW9247alAmL8m0SQ


----------



## wannabguitarist (Sep 10, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> So much want; Trade for JPX7?



Fuck that's pretty. Where is it listed?


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 10, 2019)

wannabguitarist said:


> Fuck that's pretty. Where is it listed?



Tymon's personal Facebook page, I guess you just send him a private message?

https://www.facebook.com/tymonexivi...nadeIihM9y7STP6xHgF_-2xwO4jRdxKVEvMnQDN6wD9--


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 11, 2019)

Cynic was in my top 5 for a long time. Now... Yeah, I'm slowly just losing interest. That last new track that out, last year I think was cool, but obvious nothing new since.

Also, I may be an outlier, but I like Aeon Spoke quite a bit. And that first Aghora album is fantastic.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 11, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> Cynic was in my top 5 for a long time. Now... Yeah, I'm slowly just losing interest. That last new track that out, last year I think was cool, but obvious nothing new since.
> 
> Also, I may be an outlier, but I like Aeon Spoke quite a bit. And that first Aghora album is fantastic.


Aeon Spoke and KBTFU are both better than any of the pre-Focus demos.


----------



## DLG (Sep 19, 2019)

nah


----------



## Randy (Sep 19, 2019)

TiA > Focus > Gordian Knot >= Emergent > CBA >= Portal > Human > Demos > KBTFU >>>>> Aeon Spoke


----------



## wankerness (Sep 19, 2019)

Gordian Knot deserves some kind of award for production most undermining the music. The second one in particular just sounds like trash, especially the styrofoamy distorted guitars. And the music is so shimmery and really calls for crystal-clear production!


----------



## StevenC (Sep 30, 2019)

Really like the new remix. You can hear Malone a lot clearer and there just seems to be more space for all the instruments. Lots of tracks I'd never heard before. They really broke The Unknown Guest with chorus because all you can hear is a faint whisper of the second vocal part. There's the Tymon part that's gone, but then the Paul part underneath just isn't audible enough to make up for it and it's obvious. Otherwise it's cool, obviously no growls but it doesn't feel super lacking for them elsewhere. It's just different, not really better or worse.

Makes for a fun sing-a-long if you know where all the growls go.

For real though, give me the rest of Focus remixed like on the Humanoid EP.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 1, 2019)

Listening to it now. I miss the growls, especially on Evolutionary Sleeper, but goddamn does the bass work sound tasty.


----------



## gunch (Oct 1, 2019)

I tried dammit but I never got into Gordian Knot


----------



## Veldar (Oct 2, 2019)

I always preferred Sean's actual solo album to his Gordian Knot stuff


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 2, 2019)

It's alright, but seems unnecessary.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 4, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> It's alright, but seems unnecessary.


Agree with this. They already release Retraced a while back, I hate to be an entitled fan but we didn't need rehashes from their best album making the songs not as good as the originals.


----------



## Evan89 (Oct 4, 2019)

Part 2 of the Mythical *Human* Vessel trilogy is out today: https://listen.masvidalien.com/huma...ljnUJULpWP3U4vxazx36h3o76Jr643Jj7aHD_PWhsFlKc


----------



## StevenC (Oct 4, 2019)

BlackMastodon said:


> Agree with this. They already release Retraced a while back, I hate to be an entitled fan but we didn't need rehashes from their best album making the songs not as good as the originals.


Wait, do we not like Retraced?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 4, 2019)

My gripe was just that I wanted more new music like Traced in Air instead of remixes and remasters of it. Carbon Based Anatomy wasn't worth the wait, aside from a couple good songs.


----------



## Evan89 (Oct 24, 2019)

Since Sheet Happens already teased it, I'm very happy to announce the Traced in Air book! This album was (and still is) life-changing, and I had a blast dissecting it and transcribing every layer and nuance. Available to order 10/29.




https://www.instagram.com/p/B3-kE-iAXDB/


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 24, 2019)

Evan89 said:


> I'm very happy to announce the Traced in Air book!



Got the Focus book and will definitely be getting this!!! Evan, got a couple of questions about the book if you can answer.

In your opinion, which of the 2 Cynic albums (Focus and Traced) seemed harder to play?

Any particular song(s) and/or parts in the song(s) that made you think, "oh man, this might take some time to nail down"?


----------



## technomancer (Oct 24, 2019)

Evan89 said:


> Since Sheet Happens already teased it, I'm very happy to announce the Traced in Air book! This album was (and still is) life-changing, and I had a blast dissecting it and transcribing every layer and nuance. Available to order 10/29.



Nice, will be ordering immediately when it is available


----------



## Evan89 (Oct 24, 2019)

Rosal76 said:


> Got the Focus book and will definitely be getting this!!! Evan, got a couple of questions about the book if you can answer.
> 
> In your opinion, which of the 2 Cynic albums (Focus and Traced) seemed harder to play?
> 
> Any particular song(s) and/or parts in the song(s) that made you think, "oh man, this might take some time to nail down"?


Focus is harder to play, and to transcribe. A big part of that is the recording quality and the relative "looseness" of the parts. A lot of the riffs on Focus were played ever-so-slightly differently with each repetition. Most difficult song to play from TiA is probably The Space For This. Solo-wise, Paul's in TSFT and Tymon's in KOTWK are the most challenging I think.


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 24, 2019)

Evan89 said:


> Most difficult song to play from TiA is probably The Space For This. Solo-wise, Paul's in TSFT and Tymon's in KOTWK are the most challenging I think.



Awesome. I'm definitely gonna examine that song and those solos when I get the book.


----------



## Evan89 (Oct 29, 2019)

Orders are live! First 200 copies are signed by Paul Masvidal:
https://www.sheethappenspublishing.com/shop/972/cynic-traced-in-air-complete-guitar-transcription


----------



## mastapimp (Oct 29, 2019)

Evan89 said:


> Orders are live! First 200 copies are signed by Paul Masvidal:
> https://www.sheethappenspublishing.com/shop/972/cynic-traced-in-air-complete-guitar-transcription


Thanks for the reminder...just grabbed my copy!


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 29, 2019)

Evan89 said:


> Orders are live! First 200 copies are signed by Paul Masvidal:
> https://www.sheethappenspublishing.com/shop/972/cynic-traced-in-air-complete-guitar-transcription



Awesome!!! 

Evan, just one question if you can answer. Will Paul's signature be on the outside or the inside of the book? Reason I'm asking is because I stack my guitar tab books with other tab books when not is use and I don't want Paul's signature to rub off. Thanks.


----------



## Evan89 (Oct 29, 2019)

Rosal76 said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> Evan, just one question if you can answer. Will Paul's signature be on the outside or the inside of the book? Reason I'm asking is because I stack my guitar tab books with other tab books when not is use and I don't want Paul's signature to rub off. Thanks.


I actually don't know. I would think inside, but that's just my guess.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Evan89 (Oct 30, 2019)

I haven't uploaded any youtube videos in a little while, so I figured I should do something to celebrate the TiA book:


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Nov 6, 2019)

I recently fell in love with this band after years of listening to all styles. I love everything I have listened to by them.


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 6, 2019)

Evan89 said:


> A lot of the riffs on Focus were played ever-so-slightly differently with each repetition.



Evan, I'm really glad that you pointed that out. I went back to the tab book to finish, How could I, and did not notice at first that bar 16 (page 111) is has slight changes than bars 5, 8, and 14. I have a bad habit of thinking that when a song repeats a riff/section, that it's gonna be played the exact same way. I did notice that bar 32 (page 113) had slight changes than bar 24 the first time I covered the song so I'm glad I caught that. Also, I find it really amazing that you were able to hear that chord in bar 32. I wish I could hear subtle changes like that in music. Thank God for tablature books and the individuals like you who have the talent to transcribe them.


----------



## Evan89 (Dec 27, 2019)

Got my copy of the Traced in Air book today!


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 27, 2019)

^Really liked that album at the time. I still do, but it just makes me wish that lineup could have made things work somehow. Tymon is a great guitar player but somewhere in the last few years he's become arrogant as shit.


----------



## Veldar (Dec 27, 2019)

works0fheart said:


> ^Really liked that album at the time. I still do, but it just makes me wish that lineup could have made things work somehow. Tymon is a great guitar player but somewhere in the last few years he's become arrogant as shit.



Hmmm, I'm 99.9% sure Paul is the problem.


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 29, 2019)

Veldar said:


> Hmmm, I'm 99.9% sure Paul is the problem.



I don't doubt that at all either. Multiple egos always tend to clash, and I certainly don't doubt for a moment that Paul is one of those, even for as much as I used to respect his creativity.


----------



## brector (Dec 29, 2019)

works0fheart said:


> ^Really liked that album at the time. I still do, but it just makes me wish that lineup could have made things work somehow. Tymon is a great guitar player but somewhere in the last few years he's become arrogant as shit.


Any examples? Every time I have spoken with him, he is super laid back and nice.

-Brian


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 31, 2019)

None that I could show in a video or clip. I took lessons with him for a while and it honestly kind of turned me off to lessens with people in bands.


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 1, 2020)

So Paul confirmed a new Cynic album this year on his Facebook. If Humanoid is an indicator, fuck yes.


----------



## Evan89 (Dec 9, 2020)

Sean Malone died 
https://www.facebook.com/paulmasvidal/posts/3892162387494878


----------



## MFB (Dec 10, 2020)

Just saw it on reddit, fucking bummer, both Reinert and Malone passing in the same year. I can only imagine what Paul is going through after this.

RIP


----------



## lurè (Dec 10, 2020)

Evan89 said:


> Sean Malone died
> https://www.facebook.com/paulmasvidal/posts/3892162387494878



This is so 2020


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 10, 2020)

Evan89 said:


> Sean Malone died
> https://www.facebook.com/paulmasvidal/posts/3892162387494878



People at my work are wondering why I yelled FUCK out loud.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 10, 2020)

Damn... what a loss, is it already known the cause?...


----------



## StevenC (Dec 10, 2020)

RIP Sean.

My favourite bass player of all time and how I came to love fretless bass.


----------



## MFB (Dec 10, 2020)

Hes one of the key influences for the current tech death bass sound, I feel like I need a fretless in my stable more now


----------



## technomancer (Dec 10, 2020)

RIP 50 is WAY too freaking young to go


----------



## akinari (Dec 10, 2020)

Hurting.


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 10, 2020)

I hate you 2020...


----------



## nickgray (Dec 10, 2020)

Fucking hell. Only 50. Focus was genre-defining, and the fretless bass was a key element.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 10, 2020)

Fuck, such a loss of huge talent at so young. This blows.


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 10, 2020)

The longer the day goes on, the more this hurts. Compound it with losing Reinert and realizing basically most of the lifeblood of one of my favorite bands is gone...


----------

